# The Four Lands - The Intelligence Service



## J. Alexander (Aug 31, 2009)

20 day of High Summer

The tavern at best can only described as seedy and even that is generous. Located in one of the poorer sections of the Captial of the Republic, the Faded Spwarrow" is indeed faded. The stench of unwashed bodies and tracked in dung only adds to the misery of poor ciculation on this hot and humid night of high summer. The heat both inside and out is oppressive making tempers short and people surley. The common room is usually large measuring some 50 by 100 feet with several obvious side door. Several flights of stairs run upwards to an encirling balcony upon which patrons also sit at tables or stand lining the balcony itself looking down into the common pit.

Indivudals come and go at will with no discernable pattern. The missive found in your purse at lunchtime simply had the name "Faded Sparrow" with an enclosed gold piece. Curiosity having gotten the best of you, you deiced against your better nature to make the trek here and see what it is all about. 

Once arrived you find no one to meet you as you had expected. Making the best of the long walk here you decide to enjoy the bounty of the strange missive and with such drink as is offered.

(Player up)


----------



## Rhun (Aug 31, 2009)

*Braxton Hague, Rogue 4/Fighter 1*

A handsome, young aristocrat frowns upon finding nobody to meet him at the Sparrow. The man's clothes are rich and in good repair, and a finely crafted longsword hangs from his tooled belt. While he certainly looked out of place in the poor tavern, in truth Braxton felt quite comfortable. He frequented seedy dives like this place often...not only were they a goldmine of information, but it was usually an easy task for him to take a few coins off the locals with a couple of rounds of cards or dice.

With little else to do, Braxton approaches the bar and flags down the barkeep. "A pint of stout, if you please," he says, his voice rich, with a hint of the accent so common among the nobility. "In a clean mug, mind you."

As he receives his drink, he turns his attention back the common room, looking for anyone else that might stand out in this crowd.


----------



## Kagehiro (Aug 31, 2009)

A man with dipped dreadlocks, and a robe enters.  As you catch his back you note a double sided sword of blue crystal.  his face sombre at best, he wears a gaze that incites mournful thoughts.  he scans the crowd before his eyes again sink down to the ground.  he removes his overcoat and throws it over a chair as he sits at the bar.  his gaunt frame and sword make him look like an exotic warrior.  he smiles to himself as he hides his face with his hair, looking down.

"A wine sir.  I've been wandering for some time from my family manor.  Looking for work, as it will."

He looks around the bar sizing fighters up.  Scanning for symbols of Nerull.  He then returns to the bartender as he waits his drink.

Thinking to himself 'just a matter of time'


----------



## jkason (Aug 31, 2009)

*Donovan Tepari, human cleric*

A large, broad-shouldered man enters the Sparrow. He looks like a fairly standard caravan-guard type: morninstar hanging from his hip, shield slung on his back. But the apparent absence of any armor, and the silver symbol of St. Pelor hanging from his neck speak to something else.

Donovan sits back in a corner near the entrance, ordering himself a mild drink and taking in the scene.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Aug 31, 2009)

[sblock=Soul Binding]Binding Check for Naberius for today, DC 15. Roll:  28. So, no need for sign or influence today.[/sblock]

A young, slightly chubby man wearing a loose robe of white cloth and cloth cap of the same color stumbles in through the door, leaning slightly on a stout staff. He takes the cap off and wipes perspiration from his forehead, mussing his light blond hair both when he takes it off and replaces it. He coughs a little to clear his throat of the dust and heat from outside, then walks up to the bar. He takes a seat on a stool, leaning his staff against the bar nearby.

He says plainly, though to no one in particular, "Terrible day out there..." His eyes glaze over for a second, then snap back into focus as he calls the barman over and orders a mug of pale ale. 

While waiting for the drink, Orion takes a moment to breathe. Once it arrives, he sips it slowly and looks around the inside of the place. An easy smile remains on his face, though his eyes seem to glaze over a bit...


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 31, 2009)

A human of a hard to deturmine age enters the Inn, hard due to the lack of hair. there is a well weathered face thaat shows the  work he has done in the outside and the completely shaved head. His black robe is plain as his sash around his waist, only a couple of pouches and a set of prayer beads adorn him as well as a holy symbol of the siant ------ about his neck show any form of affiliation. his head is covered by a plain black cloth scull cap.

He approaches the bar and asks for a simple beer. He then looks about for an empty table.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 31, 2009)

Entering the tavern with the slip of paper still in one hand and the coin in the other Frigin walks up to the bar and waits to get the barkeeps attention. His bald head shows sweat from the hot day and he stands with a slight stoop leaning near the bar. The sword on his back looks small for such a large man, and his armor looks almost new and unused.

"Is this this place?" he asks showing the barkeep the paper. "If it is I want to thank you for this." he adds holding up the coin.


----------



## Kagehiro (Sep 1, 2009)

Netzach moves over to the clerical one in black.  Seeing the prayer beads and holy symbol, he asks the man slowly.
"Do you find that your prayers work better than a sword?  Have you ever wanted to test that philosophy?"

He grins from the corner of his mouth as he shows a neat row of teeth, a few filed down to points, the dental work looks painful but skillfully done.
"Well father?  Want to test the weight of you soul to my blade?"


----------



## Rhun (Sep 1, 2009)

HolyMan said:


> "Is this this place?" he asks showing the barkeep the paper. "If it is I want to thank you for this." he adds holding up the coin.





Still standing nearby at the bar, Braxton can't help but notice the hulking barbarian with the note in hand, so similar to the one that he had himself received. He smiles at the man. "You've got the right place, my large friend." The young aristocrat holds his hand out in greeting. "I am Braxton Hague. Well met."


----------



## jkason (Sep 1, 2009)

*Donavan Tepari, human cleric*



Kagehiro said:


> Netzach moves over to the clerical one in black.  Seeing the prayer beads and holy symbol, he asks the man slowly.
> "Do you find that your prayers work better than a sword?  Have you ever wanted to test that philosophy?"
> 
> He grins from the corner of his mouth as he shows a neat row of teeth, a few filed down to points, the dental work looks painful but skillfully done.
> "Well father?  Want to test the weight of you soul to my blade?"




Donovan stands as the man in dreadlocks seems interested in picking a fight with the monk.

"The Light doesn't need to prove itself against a man's blade," Donovan says, hand hovering over his own morningstar, "But its clerics aren't afraid to defend the faithful."


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 1, 2009)

*Frigin*

"Then it is you I needs to thank." Frigin says accepting the nobleman's hand. Frigin trys to remember everything he has learned working for nobles in the past.

Clasp hands(but not to hard), bow (which he does while still clasping the man's hand limply) oh and knuckle your forehead(Frigin takes his other hand and knuckles his forehead while bowing while shaking the man's hand limply).

"So is this," he asks idicating the gold coin in his hand on his forehead, "for a job I've done or need to do?"


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 1, 2009)

"Bravo Gentlemen...we have not even really officaly started but i like the tone....50 xp each"


----------



## renau1g (Sep 1, 2009)

The door opens again and a heavily cloaked figure enters the tavern, without lifting his cloak the figure looks around the room, scanning the comers and goers, dark green eyes visible in the glint of the lamplight gleaming with intesity. He settles on each group for a moment and nods to himself. A lute hangs across his back, the dark, weather-beaten wood have various notches and scratches in the construction. 

Walking confidently up to the bar, the stranger removes his hood and the salt-and-pepper hair is well kempt and close cropped. A fully gray van dyke beard is visible on his face, where a large scar runs from the hairline down to just below his checkbone on the right side of his face.

As he waits for the bartenders attention, the instrument is unslung and the man's fingers move with expert skill, causing the music to float up and over the din of the large room, its captivating haunting melody drew attention to the man who still leaned casually against the bar while he focused on his craft.

After a few minutes of expert playing, the man turned to the barkeep, "Good day kind sir, I appear to be in need of something strong to drink, what do you recommend?" he says, flipping a gold coin in the air, before catching it and dropping it down on the bar.

[sblock=Perform]
Perform (1d20+14=31) 
[/sblock]

[sblock=Image]
*now this is my kind of bard 



[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 1, 2009)

In the Sparrow doorway stands a tall well built man wearing a nondescript gray cloak beneath which can be glimpsed black leather armor. At his side are a fine set of axes. Still standing in the doorway, The man carefully looks the room over, noticing as he does so number of strangers who definitely don't belong.

Once he has completed his scan, he enters the bar. As he enters, the room becomes quieter as some of the locals recognise the watchman they call Stalker. However, the noise level is soon back to its previously level as they can see he is civies and therefore off duty. A few of the braver souls even go so far as to wave.

Smiling wryly, Stalker moves to a part of the bar well away from the strangers and orders an ale. However, a particularly observant person would notice that after an initial sip he does not actually touch it. Standing there apparently minding his own business, Stalker is actually listening to the conversations going on around him, while at the same time watching the strangers.


----------



## Kagehiro (Sep 1, 2009)

grinning at the cleric.
"I like your style holyman.  My name is Netzach...  Netzach Maccabi.  your name?"

the man shifts his robe and leans back in the chair.  you can see a vein in his temple slightly expand in tension.  it seems he's uneasy when he isn't sure if a fight is about to happen or not.  just one more clue that he feels most at peace when fighting.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 1, 2009)

HolyMan said:


> Clasp hands(but not to hard), bow (which he does while still clasping the man's hand limply) oh and knuckle your forehead(Frigin takes his other hand and knuckles his forehead while bowing while shaking the man's hand limply).
> 
> "So is this," he asks idicating the gold coin in his hand on his forehead, "for a job I've done or need to do?"






Braxton chuckles at the large warrior's actions. "No need for all that show," he says. "And you don't owe me at all. I received a note similar to yours." The young man shrugs and takes a drink from his mug. "As to what the gold is for, I am not yet sure. I assume we will find out soon enough."


----------



## jkason (Sep 1, 2009)

*Donovan Tepari, human cleric*



Kagehiro said:


> grinning at the cleric.
> "I like your style holyman.  My name is Netzach...  Netzach Maccabi.  your name?"
> 
> the man shifts his robe and leans back in the chair.  you can see a vein in his temple slightly expand in tension.  it seems he's uneasy when he isn't sure if a fight is about to happen or not.  just one more clue that he feels most at peace when fighting.




The priest raises an eyebrow, pausing a moment before responding. 

"Brother Donovan Tepari," he says, bowing his head without taking his eyes off Netzach. "Now that we're introduced, maybe we could drink rather than fight. Never had a problem breaking skulls when needed, but I prefer spilling wine to spilling blood."


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 1, 2009)

*Frigin*

Smiling broadly Frigin looks to the note in his hand. "If we both got a note... then maybe we are to work together, Lord Braxton!" he says with a jolly laugh. 

Slapping the coin on the bar Frigin bellows "A cold an ale as you have barkeep!"

[sblock=ooc] i tried to find a live shot of my character but couldn't get it all i could find close was minsc and boo lol [/sblock]


----------



## Kagehiro (Sep 1, 2009)

jkason said:


> The priest raises an eyebrow, pausing a moment before responding.
> 
> "Brother Donovan Tepari," he says, bowing his head without taking his eyes off Netzach. "Now that we're introduced, maybe we could drink rather than fight. Never had a problem breaking skulls when needed, but I prefer spilling wine to spilling blood."




Netzach grins in his pretentious clever little manner that he does.  He always seems to have a sort of mix of class and superority with his mannerisms.  He speaks softly this time.
"Father you should know as well as any, some people feel that blood and wine go great together.  I propose a toast father.  To the warriors I've fell and to my comming pentinence."  The word pentinence comes off sarcastically but it would seem that this man of no faith, has no problem poking fun at the faithful.
"Surely father you know I jest.  I'm glad some have G-ds, at least I've sent some men to a happier place.  As for me, I've come here on accord with serendipity.  A coin and note has found its way into my robes.  To come here.  However if nothing should happen, I've found a man of class to enjoy a toast with."


----------



## jkason (Sep 1, 2009)

*Donovan Tepari, human cleric*



Kagehiro said:


> "Surely father you know I jest.  I'm glad some have G-ds, at least I've sent some men to a happier place.  As for me, I've come here on accord with serendipity.  A coin and note has found its way into my robes.  To come here.  However if nothing should happen, I've found a man of class to enjoy a toast with."




Donovan seems about to object to the talk of godlessness, but he stops as Netzach mentions a coin and a note. The priest pulls out a note of his own as he sits at table.

"A note and a coin? I received one of those, myself. Do _you_ know who's behind this?"


----------



## Kagehiro (Sep 1, 2009)

jkason said:


> Donovan seems about to object to the talk of godlessness, but he stops as Netzach mentions a coin and a note. The priest pulls out a note of his own as he sits at table.
> 
> "A note and a coin? I received one of those, myself. Do _you_ know who's behind this?"




Netzach takes out a small cigarette like object.  Placing it to a candle it catches flame producing a thick herb-like smoke, a heavy scent about it.  As he drawls deeply the ember turns bright orange.  He then blows smoke out of his nose like a dragon without letting the cig out of his mouth. He seems to relax with each inhalation, now taking a very slow tone when he speaks.  He sounds mellow-tonous with no changes in pitch or volume.
"Nah, not a clue in the world as to what this is for.  I don't typically like to think in the situation.  I figure if you get in to thick, cut your way out.  Blades cut deeper than words, and I'm not much for mixing words when a quicker solution can be had.  I'm here mostly because if it can give me a lead on my situation....  I'm all for it's pursuit.  Til I'm no longer cursed, the winds are my roadmaps."


----------



## Dragonwriter (Sep 1, 2009)

HolyMan said:


> Slapping the coin on the bar Frigin bellows "A cold an ale as you have barkeep!"




Orion can't help but overhear and notice, even as unfocused as he is, when the hulking Frigin shouts...

"What's the occasion, my good man? Perhaps it's something we all should celebrate..."

Orion stands and takes a seat closer to the giant warrior, so that the big man doesn't need to shout again and hurt Orion's ears...


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 1, 2009)

*Frigin*

"O...Occa...Occasion," Frigin sounds out the word. "Is that some dwarf word?" he asks.

 He takes the ale put in front of him and drinks deeply. "_BLECH_!" he then sits the mug on the bar with a "_SIGH_!"

 Then looks to the little man and holding out his paper says, "Me and Lord Braxton are going to be working together. The first time I ever had help, must be a _biggg_... box. So it is time to celebrate, my first help ever." Frigin takes and downs the rest of the huge mug. "_BLECH_!"


----------



## Kagehiro (Sep 1, 2009)

he glances over at the bellowing man and the dwarf. rubbing his temple it would appear this break in calm atmosphere is ruining his buzz. you can see the veins in his temples swell slightly as his anger increases.
he says in a hushed tone whisper to himself that the cleric next to him hears bits off.
"How I would eviscerate such a fool..... I would paint a beautiful tapestry with your pain, and take fetishes of your bones..... I wonder what his insides look like......"

soon you can see his muscles tense up as his anger increases.

((short temper and giving into your emotions.  that's enough to make you evil. ;-P  ))


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 1, 2009)

Did I miss something we have a racial dwarf?


----------



## Rhun (Sep 1, 2009)

Braxton puts a hand on Friggin's shoulder in a gesture of warning as he sees several patrons glancing toward them. "You'd best be careful throwing the word "dwarf" around," says the young man. "People don't react favorably to such things."

*Edit: Ugh, you posted right before me again JA! LOL. But no, we don't have a dwarf. Orion is just short.*


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 1, 2009)

[sblock=ooc] short especially next to Frigin so he may be mistaken for a dwarf lol [/sblock]

"Sorry...," Frigin struggles to remember the right form of address. "M'Lord that's it! HaHa!" he chuckles. "I shall try to remember that um... why?"


----------



## renau1g (Sep 1, 2009)

At the mention of the word dwarf, the bard stops his performance and eyes the group warily. He pulls out a notebook and begins jotting down with a feather-quill into the journal.


----------



## Kagehiro (Sep 2, 2009)

renau1g said:


> At the mention of the word dwarf, the bard stops his performance and eyes the group warily. He pulls out a notebook and begins jotting down with a feather-quill into the journal.




seeing the bard stop playing becomes an even more serious buzz-kill to Netzach.  He looks over and sneers at the bard.  In his eyes ceasing a song is as bad as stopping mid battle.  He stands from his stool grabbing his overcoat with him.  He approaches the bard.

"Is there any particular reason you stopped?  You're paid to be part of the atmosphere, and your wrecking the atmosphere.  Please continue the song."

he furrows his eyebrows with the tension from his headache.

((anger management is fun.))


----------



## Dragonwriter (Sep 2, 2009)

Orion chuckles, shaking his head. "Certainly not. Never met one of the short folk. It just means 'event.' But no matter."

The young scholar notes the paper and his eyebrow rises sharply, his smile disappearing. "Where did you come by that slip of paper? And I take it you have one as well... Braxton, was it?"

Orion is oblivious to the loss of the music and the looks of the other patrons. He is completely focused on the paper as he fishes out his own note.


----------



## jkason (Sep 2, 2009)

*Donovan Tepari, human cleric*

Donovan wrinkles his nose at the smell of the herb, but says nothing. As the man rises, Donovan cocks his head to one side. "Did he say he was cursed?" he wonders to the monk, then shakes his head.

"Apologies. I never caught your name, brother."

Even as he waits for a response, Donovan notices the bard now subject to Netzach's capricious temper. 

"It seems a shepherd's work is never done, eh?" he says, nodding to the new fight being picked.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 2, 2009)

When the music stops, Frigin bang his empty mug on the bar top. "HUZAH!, HUZAH!, HUZAH!" he bellows. "Another barke...! Wha's this another helper this well be the biggest box I have ever carried I bet." 

Frigin doesn't notice the monk talking to the bard.

[sblock=ooc] Three cheers he rolled a 31 after all. [/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 2, 2009)

the monk in black bows t dannavan and says, "Arie. Brother Arie, " then to the duby smkin' man he says, "I prefer gathering knowledge before I apply my martial skills. I have no doubt that your sword would make quick work out of me. I have no delusions of any sort that I could best you at all."


----------



## Rhun (Sep 2, 2009)

"Yes," says Braxton with an easy smile, offering Orion his hand in greeting. "Braxton Hague, originally of Seaton, on the coast. And you are?"


----------



## Dragonwriter (Sep 2, 2009)

Rhun said:


> "Yes," says Braxton with an easy smile, offering Orion his hand in greeting. "Braxton Hague, originally of Seaton, on the coast. And you are?"




Orion shakes Braxton's hand. "Well I'm Orion Brightmane, a scholar. Some would call me a priest, but I wouldn't call myself that. Just a devotee." He looks to Frigin, saying, "And your name my large friend?"

Orion takes another sip of his mug, taking a better look around the bar, noticing the guy seeming to threaten the bard. He shakes his head, looking to Braxton and Frigin. "Wonder what the problem is?"


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 2, 2009)

*Frigin*

As Braxton and Orion clasps hands and introduce themsleves a huge smile forms on Frigin's face from large ear to large ear. Slapping each on the shoulder at the same time he says, "New friends I have, what a great day! Maybe I should make more?" and in saying he steps over to the bard and monk. Missing the comments made by Orion.

"A moment Master Bard, I would know the name of one as great as yourself. And if you are willing buy you a drink before you play again." Frigin says seeming not to notice the little monk's demeanor(is that spelled right?)


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 2, 2009)

*OOC:*


 looks to be spelled right. sometimes if yoou are  not sure of the spelling you can put (sp?) and almost anyone would know that to mean you are unsure of the spelling, just to let you know. 







The little monk pulls out the note and gold piece and raises it high enough for the mace wielding priest to see, then slips it back to its pouch. He then quietly sipps his beer, patiently awaiting the next actioon, quietly and covertly observing all that is going o n in the ale house.


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 2, 2009)

Stalker sits quietly at the bar nursing his drink. Discerning that the majority of the strangers have a note and coin, just like his own, he concludes that all the strangers will have one and that someone appears to be assembling a team for some purpose or other.

Suddenly Stalker's thought train is distracted by an impending fight between the minstrel and the dreadlocked stranger. Just as he was wondering if he would need to take action, the barbarian stepped in and Stalker went back to watching.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 2, 2009)

Braxton tries to hide his amused smile behind his mug of dark stout as Frigin moves off to make new friends. The barbarian would certainly make for an interesting friend. Loud, certainly, but interesting.


----------



## Kagehiro (Sep 2, 2009)

HolyMan said:


> As Braxton and Orion clasps hands and introduce themsleves a huge smile forms on Frigin's face from large ear to large ear. Slapping each on the shoulder at the same time he says, "New friends I have, what a great day! Maybe I should make more?" and in saying he steps over to the bard and monk. Missing the comments made by Orion.
> 
> "A moment Master Bard, I would know the name of one as great as yourself. And if you are willing buy you a drink before you play again." Frigin says seeming not to notice the little monk's demeanor(is that spelled right?)




The sword-master lights another smoke as he waves his hand.  walking away you can hear his voice trail behind him.
"Not worthy of the blade anyway.  Musicians don't deserve a warriors penance."
he approaches the bar and smells the air as he perks an eyebrow.  Thinking to himself

Netzach approaches Arie eyeing the man.
"Emotions get the best of me, ignore it if you don't want to stand in my way."
he looks to the Donovan then leans in intrigued by his earlier comment
"Indeed my friend, cursed.  What do you know of curses?"


----------



## renau1g (Sep 2, 2009)

HolyMan said:


> As Braxton and Orion clasps hands and introduce themsleves a huge smile forms on Frigin's face from large ear to large ear. Slapping each on the shoulder at the same time he says, "New friends I have, what a great day! Maybe I should make more?" and in saying he steps over to the bard and monk. Missing the comments made by Orion.
> 
> "A moment Master Bard, I would know the name of one as great as yourself. And if you are willing buy you a drink before you play again." Frigin says seeming not to notice the little monk's demeanor(is that spelled right?)




The bard looks at the large man, breaking his concentration from the other smaller man and says "I am known as Llyr Vaughan" 
 simply, then returns to the other man.



Kagehiro said:


> The sword-master lights another smoke as he waves his hand.  walking away you can hear his voice trail behind him.
> "Not worthy of the blade anyway.  Musicians don't deserve a warriors penance."
> he approaches the bar and smells the air as he perks an eyebrow.  Thinking to himself




The bard stares daggers at Netzach and says in a cold voice, "I would be wary of who you threaten so easily, that blade of yours would be of no use if I desire it removed. Now be on your way before I decide that you are bothering me." He returns to make notations in his book.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Sep 2, 2009)

Orion is jostled a bit by Frigin's thump, spilling a little of his ale. He looks down at the small splash, frowning, then shrugs. His eyes glaze over again for a moment as he looks back up.

The young man suddenly shakes his head, seeming to clear it of his fog. He turns to Braxton, saying, "So I take it you have no idea why we're here? Certainly is a strange thing... Then again, I've really only ever known my order and musty old tomes, so it might not be so strange..."

As he speaks, Orion notices the weird-looking man walking away from the bard. "Hm. Wonder what that was all about..."


----------



## Rhun (Sep 2, 2009)

Braxton shrugs, and pulls a silk handkerchief from an inner pocket of his coat, offering it to Orion. "No idea at all. But since gold was included, I found my interest was piqued. Anything to make a few quid, eh?"


----------



## jkason (Sep 2, 2009)

*Donovan Tepari, human cleric*



Kagehiro said:


> he looks to the Donovan then leans in intrigued by his earlier comment
> "Indeed my friend, cursed.  What do you know of curses?"




"For the right supplicant, The Light can free men of all manner of curses," Donovan says, then crosses his arm and smirks, "You mean to say after all that talk, your blade can't do the same?"


----------



## Kagehiro (Sep 2, 2009)

jkason said:


> "For the right supplicant, The Light can free men of all manner of curses," Donovan says, then crosses his arm and smirks, "You mean to say after all that talk, your blade can't do the same?"




He scoffs slightly as he takes a long drag.
"Only a madman would dare to challenge a G-d with a blade. No no, I intend to find a man who is the eyes and tongue of Nerull. He will take my request to his Lord, and then I'll be free. That or find a man who can sever Nerull's ties to my bloodline. My family is no longer his chosen reapers, we've lost that favor long ago. Some 20 generations now."

he crosses his arms then plops down onto a stool staring at his bottle of wine. then he grabs it, taking another long drag he begins to chug the bottle. as he finishes his chug downing the other half of the bottle, he exhales the smoke. you can tell now he's quite inebriated and docile in comparison.
"Like I was saying. Until the G-ds recognize my honor and sever the ties of Nerull from me, I will travel this world taking the hearts of the men I've slain in recognition of my skill."
he opens a satchel showing some 10 dried hearts.
"I have the rest at my families crypt, there are 300 more hearts of those I've slain in honor duels."

he stares off as the alcohol hits him like a lead weight.
"A heart trapped by the Reaper...  forced to take the hearts of others so that he may free his own."


----------



## renau1g (Sep 2, 2009)

Llyr will return to his music playing, seeing the other man leaving him alone. He plays the music in a low, haunting melody and speaks to the barbarian in front of him. 

"I welcome your offer my good man, although I do not mean to take you away from your friends" Llyr says, gesturing to the men that Frigin was talking to previously.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 2, 2009)

[sblock=OOC to Renau1g]
I think you missed HolyMan's post where his PC offered to buy your bard a drink...
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Sep 2, 2009)

*Donovan Tepari, human cleric*



Kagehiro said:


> "Like I was saying. Until the G-ds recognize my honor and sever the ties of Nerull from me, I will travel this world taking the hearts of the men I've slain in recognition of my skill."
> he opens a satchel showing some 10 dried hearts.
> "I have the rest at my families crypt, there are 300 more hearts of those I've slain in honor duels."
> 
> ...




Donovan hasn't the guile to hide his distaste at the man's collection. He glances to his fellow clergy, but decides instead to excuse himself.

"Whoever Nerull is, if he needs men's hearts so ... literally, I smell wizardry and devils," Donovan says. "Turn to The Light before he takes you with him, sirrah."

Without waiting for a response, Donovan moves to the bar for a refill on his drink.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 2, 2009)

"Yes my new friends, we will all be helpers on a big job, see," he says holding out the paper. "We will also be paid in gold." he continues holding up the gold piece. 

"Play on Master Bard for it is a grand day!" Frigin says before leaving the bard's company and returning to stand by the bar near Orion and Braxton.


----------



## renau1g (Sep 2, 2009)

Llyr nods in thanks for the Frigin and then returns to his playing.


----------



## Lou (Sep 2, 2009)

*Charley Demmo, Priest of the Light*

As the music starts back up again, the door to the tavern opens and a rather pale village priest enters.  His oversized cloak covers him to maximum modesty, leaving only his sandled feet and lightly tanned hands visible.  His head is covered by a floppy hat to keep the sun off his pale face.  He closes the door behind him and looks about the room.  Letting his gaze float over the crowd, he lingers on the bard playing and the barkeep.  His eyes light up, and he moves to the bar, "Ale if you please," he asks the barkeep.  "Is this your usual crowd?  Business looks like it's thriving."


----------



## jkason (Sep 2, 2009)

*Donvan Tepari, human cleric*



HolyMan said:


> "Yes my new friends, we will all be helpers on a big job, see," he says holding out the paper. "We will also be paid in gold." he continues holding up the gold piece.




Donovan, at the bar for his refill as the boistrous barbarian makes his announcement, chuckles slightly. 

"I'm starting to wonder if anyone in this place _isn't_ here because of a mysterious note," he says, joining those near the bard. 

"Brother Donovan Tepari," he says by way of introduction. He nods to the table where Netzach and Arie sit. "Brother Arie and Netzach over there. All three of us got notes, too."


----------



## Kagehiro (Sep 2, 2009)

HolyMan said:


> "Yes my new friends, we will all be helpers on a big job, see," he says holding out the paper. "We will also be paid in gold." he continues holding up the gold piece.
> 
> "Play on Master Bard for it is a grand day!" Frigin says before leaving the bard's company and returning to stand by the bar near Orion and Braxton.




the loud man wakes Netzach from his drunken sleep.
"What?  oh...  Well met... Warrior.  Keep your voice down, some of us like quiet time.  I'm beginning to gather that I'll be working WITH you.  Well if it brings me closer to the goal I can see us co-existing for some time.  However if the chance to be free arises and you stop me, I'll wear you skin as a trophy"
he crosses his arms and closes his eyes again.  after a few seconds he then wakes up and orders another bottle of wine.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Sep 2, 2009)

Kagehiro said:


> the loud man wakes Netzach from his drunken sleep.
> "What?  oh...  Well met... Warrior.  Keep your voice down, some of us like quiet time.  I'm beginning to gather that I'll be working WITH you.  Well if it brings me closer to the goal I can see us co-existing for some time.  However if the chance to be free arises and you stop me, I'll wear you skin as a trophy"
> he crosses his arms and closes his eyes again.  after a few seconds he then wakes up and orders another bottle of wine.




Orion waves the handkerchief away, leans over and quietly says to Braxton, "Guess he got a note too... Can't say I'm looking forward to working with him... Seems to have a bit of a temper..."

Orion looks to the door as yet another person enters... "My goodness... Haven't seen this many clergymen in a bar since.... Hm. Sounds like the beginning of a bad joke..." Orion shakes his head, chuckling.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 3, 2009)

*Frigin*

"HAHA!! A joke my friend please tell it," Frigin says laughing heartly. 

"Another here barkeep!!" he adds.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 3, 2009)

Braxton chuckles at Orion's comment and nods. "Indeed, my friend. If we're forced to work with that one, it sounds like we all might do well to keep an eye on him."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 3, 2009)

*Nicodemus Brightlaw III (Nico)*

The Sparrow door bangs open, presenting a view of the back of a large man in a cloak that were likely quite fine when his night began. Now it appears as though he's dragged it through several bars and the muck of all the streets in between, and possibly been in a few scrapes as well.

"Thanks, Orston! I think I'll be OK from here!"

He turns into the room, and his strong Mediterranean features become puzzled for a moment. "Now, where did I put my coinpurse? I'm gonna want another drink." Though his speech is a bit slurred with alcohol, the slow cadence of the Confederacy is apparent on his tongue.

He makes his way over to the bar and orders an ale, then turns to lean back against the bar and begins taking in his surroundings.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 3, 2009)

The priest in the black robe and scull cap finishes his beer and rises to get to the bar, near the priest in the white robe.

"BarKeep, a glass of wine this time, if you pleassse." then turning to ... 









*OOC:*


good grief, there are a lot of priests here! which one of you is wearing a white robe? I lost track!


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 3, 2009)

Stalker contemplate joining the crowd at the bar but quickly rejects the idea. Although Stalker enjoys socialising, he has found that he can  learn more by staying in the background and listening. He does however, carefully note the names of the strangers.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 3, 2009)

*If I may*

[sblock=Tap Room The Faded Sparrow]
Nicodemus Brightlaw III
Braxton Hague
Orion Brightmane (in white)
Frigin
Donvan Tepari
Netzach Maccabi
Arie
Charly Demmo
Lylr Vaughan(unintroduced just mysterious bard)
Stalker (also unintroduced mysterious axe wielder) [/sblock]

[sblock=descriptions]
Here's what I could find and I uped Frigin's height because of all the tall people hope that was o.k.

Stalker is a tall, heavily built human male. He has brown frizzy hair and piercing blue eyes. He usually wears black leather armor and carries a set of axes. Stalker has a pale face, which is usually covered in three or four days of stubble.
Stalker is usually accompanied by a scruffy looking, light brown, wire-hired, mongrel dog. 
height 6'-1"

Frigin is a hulking figure with big shoulders and arms. He has a small stoop and may be developing a 
hunchback only time will tell. He is bald do to bad love tonic he bought when younger and the hair growing tonic he go tto 
replace his hair only made his hands and feet swell for a week. He has a clift chin and braod nose and is always looking 
about with his eyes while not moving his head. But the first thing anyone notices are the round large lobed ears, he won't 
say what tonic did that to him. 
Height 6'-8"

While Donovan tends to keep them covered, he bears various tatoos, most of them found near one or more of the scars he received in the fights those tatoos represent. The only generally-visible tatoo is that of Saint Pelor's sun symbol, which he had set on the back of his right hand when he took his vows. As for the scars, the only one he does nothing to conceal is the crecent-shaped mark near his left eye. Gained while holding off a half-dozen ruffians who were trying to extort gold from an elderly merchant, the scar reminds Donovan of the providence he's had; once he would have called it luck that saved his eye, now he believes it was a touch of the divine.
Donovan wears the more formal robes of his office when circumstances call for it, but prefers more humble attire. While his beard is more evenly trimmed and his face cleaner, he might still be mistaken for a laborer--with his broad shoulders, rough hands, and only-slightly-better-than-commoner's clothes--were it not for Saint Pelor's symbol hung prominently about his neck by a silver chain. 
Height 6'-2"

Physically, Nico is an oddity in his family. While he has the typical Brightlaw coloring - Mediteranean Olive skin, black hair and green eyes - he is much larger than most of the Brightlaws. Males in the Brightlaw family average about 5½ feet and slender, and only very rarely do they reach six feet. Nico is almost 6½ feet tall and weighs in at a muscular 225 pounds. He uses his size to his advantage, deliberately leading people to underestimate his intelligence and view him as nothing more than a big, good looking 'jock

Well-dressed, tall, and with a muscular build, Braxton looks the part of a young nobleman. His strawberry-blonde hair is nearly shoulder length, and a broad white smile is ever-present upon his face. His eyes are the color of the sea after a storm, and his handsome features make him quite popular with the ladies. 
Braxton is quite taken with dressing in fine clothing, and always tries to maintain a clean, immaculate appearance. His usual dress consists of fine wool pants tucked into lustrously polished leather boots, and a brightly colored silk shirt over which he wears a suede open coat with slashed sleeves. A wide and finely tooled belt finishes the ensemble, to which he straps his longblade and dagger. He wears a shirt of finely wrought mithral chain under his clothing, and wears a few trinkets and baubles of gold and silver to help maintain the illusion of a young aristocrat.
Height 6'2" [/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Sep 3, 2009)

Llyr scans the number of priests of Light in one place and grows concerned that this situation may be more than just a simple job offer. He motions for Braxton to come over.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 3, 2009)

At the motioning hand of the bard, Braxton moves over to the man's side. "Can I be of some assistance, Master Bard?"


----------



## renau1g (Sep 3, 2009)

Leaning in close, the bard whispers to the priest:

[sblock=Braxton]
"Does it not seem odd to you the large number of priests of Light in here? I am wary of a trap that our enemies might be preparing to spring." the man says, his hand reaching into his cloak and flashing a small object to Braxton. The object is a silver holy symbol of Saint Olidammara.
[/sblock]


----------



## Kagehiro (Sep 3, 2009)

feeling uncomfortable with all the holy men, the northerner starts to move towards Stalker.

It isn't evident that Netzach is from the North, and his words have no geological inflection but he does speak his native tongue.

He sits next to Stalker, Netzach's buzz no wearing off.  He leans over and whispers now to Stalker.
"Are you a holy man as well?  I'm beginning to feel like I walked into a conversion ward. Such a mistake that would be."


----------



## Rhun (Sep 3, 2009)

Braxton looks around surreptitiously, one hand drifting near the fine ivory hilt of his blade as he listens to the bard's whispered words.

[sblock=Lylr]
"Perhaps, but why then am I here? And the barbarian? We are certainly not priests...[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Sep 3, 2009)

Llyr considers for a moment then replies 

[sblock=Draxton]
"Hmmm... you raise a good point. Perhaps you and the large fellow have done something to offend someone? I just wished to pass along a warning." he whispers.
[/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Sep 3, 2009)

_OOC: Scott, I think I'm the only one wearing a white robe. And it's a scholar's robe, rather than priestly garments._

Orion's mouth drops. "Well, uh... I only said it sounded like the start of one... I don't really know any, or how to finish it... I prefer to laugh at jokes. Not good at making them up."

Orion looks to the black-robed priest as he approaches.

[sblock=Orion's Description, Condensed]
22 year old Human Male, blond hair, 5'4", 140 lbs. Scraggly growth of a beard, with slight muttonchops. One big, red, metallic-sheen tooth, behind one of his canines. Wearing white scholar's robe and white cap. Walking stick currently set against the bar next to him.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 3, 2009)

*Frigin*

"No?," Frigin asks surprised. "I know one hmmm..." Frigin starts to think very hard.

A minute later, "AH HA!! How do you find a princess?" he asks the little scholar.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 3, 2009)

HolyMan said:


> [sblock=Tap Room The Faded Sparrow]
> Nicodemus Brightlaw III
> Braxton Hague
> Orion Brightmane (in white)
> ...












*OOC:*


thanks holyman.







"BarKeep, a glass of wine this time, if you pleassse." then turning to ...Orion he says with a smile " two priests walk in a bar, one in white one in black. the one in white looks at the one in black and notices a speck of white lint. he says to the one in black 'hey, is that a speck of righteousness you have there?' "

he tries his best to be humorous, but the joke is possibly dying in flight. Eccept for his grin, one would wonder what he is saying.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Sep 3, 2009)

HolyMan said:


> "No?," Frigin asks surprised. "I know one hmmm..." Frigin starts to think very hard.
> 
> A minute later, "AH HA!! How do you find a princess?" he asks the little scholar.




Poor Orion is at a complete loss now... "I have no idea... Leave a lot of money lying around and hope she shows up?"



Scott DeWar said:


> "BarKeep, a glass of wine this time, if you pleassse." then turning to ...Orion he says with a smile " two priests walk in a bar, one in white one in black. the one in white looks at the one in black and notices a speck of white lint. he says to the one in black 'hey, is that a speck of righteousness you have there?' "
> 
> he tries his best to be humorous, but the joke is possibly dying in flight. Eccept for his grin, one would wonder what he is saying.




Orion chuckles a little bit at the black-robed man's joke. The young scholar holds out his hand in greeting. "Better than I could have come up with. What brings you here on this miserable day?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 3, 2009)

*Nico*

The tall man at the bar guffaws loudly at the joke of the black robed priest, slams his empty mug (most of the contents of which he's poured unobtrusively down his sleeve, which is already in such sad shape that the new ale makes no noticeable difference) and asks for a refill.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 3, 2009)

Arie to Orion:
" I am here at the bequest of a mysterious note and a gold crown. I am Arie, Investigator for the house of light."
He wipes off some of the spilled drink from Nico and then offers a hand shake.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 3, 2009)

Braxton smiles as he continues to whisper with the bard.

[sblock=Llyr]
"I've offended many," Braxton says. "So perhaps you are right. If trouble breaks out, just stick close."
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Sep 3, 2009)

Llyr nods his head and turns away from Braxton, back to strumming his music and moving to lean against the wall near the bar.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Sep 3, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> Arie to Orion:
> " I am here at the bequest of a mysterious note and a gold crown. I am Arie, Investigator for the house of light."
> He wipes off some of the spilled drink from Nico and then offers a hand shake.




Orion shakes hands with Arie, smiling. "Name's Orion. And, I believe I know what you're talking about... Strange circumstances, isn't it? And to think so many priests were drawn here... Very strange..."


----------



## Rhun (Sep 3, 2009)

Braxton returns to the bar, gesturing for the barkeep to bring him another mug of stout, and clapping Frigin on the shoulder. "Making more friends I see, eh?"


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 3, 2009)

"Yes more friends indeed, give up eh?" Frigin says to Orion.

"You follow the _foot_ prince!!HAHAHA!!" he bellows then takes a large pull of his ale.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 3, 2009)

Dragonwriter said:


> Orion shakes hands with Arie, smiling. "Name's Orion. And, I believe I know what you're talking about... Strange circumstances, isn't it? And to think so many priests were drawn here... Very strange..."




It should be noted that Orion realizes that the brother before him is of a garb that is associated with a particular order.

[sblock=orion would probably realize this]
the black robe is worn by the order of the preservation of the faith, also known as the hounds of the faith. the scull cap, part of the uniform, is of a plain and simple cotten make denoting his low rank amoung the priestly order.

this I made up:
his shaved head is the typical of the monkish order of the servents of the light, an order who shaves their head and are of the society of the service to the faithful. further up in rank have their shaved heads tatooed with their rank insignia.[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 4, 2009)

Stalker spares a quick glance at the man next to him before going back to scanning the room. "Not a priest, just a simple watchman. They call me Stalker by the way. 

I'm as confused as the rest of you has to why I'm here. Judging by the circus, it looks look someone is putting together a team. But who and for what, I have no idea.

Nodding towards the group exchanging jokes he continues "However, it does seem to have more than its fair share of clowns."


----------



## Rhun (Sep 4, 2009)

Braxton continues to sip his drink, quietly now, his eyes roaming over the crowd as if looking for something.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 4, 2009)

"Arie looks to Orion and asks, "Who's he calling a clown?" He thumbs toward Stalker and gestures to every one else in the bar.


----------



## Lou (Sep 4, 2009)

*Charley Demmo, Priest of the Light*

Charley sips his ale and, removing his hat to show his light blond crew-cut, tries to engage the barkeep in light conversation about the area. He does not speak to anyone else.

[sblock=OOC]
Charley is the weary traveller.  He is listening to what is going on around him, but he is not joining in.
[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 4, 2009)

*Bar Fight*

Mowgli
[sblock]dont mean to pick on nico but i know i can rely on you to go with the action[/sblock]

Rhun
[sblock]dont mean to pick on Braxton but i know you will roleplay this[/sblock]

Holyman
[sblock]Please roleplay this even if it means hitting another party member[/sblock]

[sblock]please roleplay this even if it means hitting another party member[/slbock]

The ambience of the otherwise seedy tavern is broken as the potiential for a fight becomes apparant. Amid  loud calls of wagers "5 copper on the bald brute" and the call "NO FIGHTING AND NO GAMBLING" from the bar personel.

A drunken day laboer well into his cups standing next to Braxton suddenly up ends his cup on Braxton's shirt and says "I am no friend of a nancy boy" and lays a solid blow on Braxton's jaw.

Likewise a well intoxicated fellow steps up to Nico and says "I don't like your kind" and stomach punches the tall fellow.

With the start of physical blows the tension explodes in the room. Stalker is pushed closer to the figure closing on him and in return closer to Friggin in a hostile manner.

Other patrons begin to join the melee and the call can be heard "GET THE WATCH GET THE WATCH" is heard as the three boncers in the room are quickly dispatched by the overwheliming rowdy and now pugnacious crowd.

INITATIVE AND ACTIONS PLEASE


----------



## Rhun (Sep 4, 2009)

Braxton takes a defensive stance, but makes no move to grab for his weapon, ready instead to dodge any further attack from the patrons of the place. Instead, he calls out to the drunks, trying to defuse the situation. "Come now, no need for violence." Braxton's voice is smooth and calm. "Let me buy you all an ale, and you can just ignore us and pretend we don't exist..."


*Talk about some poor dice rolling!

Initiative: 16
Total Defense: +6 to AC
Diplomacy: 13*


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 4, 2009)

*Nico*

Almost before the unfortunate fellow who sucker punched him draws his fist back, Nico puts a hand on his chest, hooks a foot behind his ankle and sends him sprawling . . . right into the friggin' huge back on the other side. The poor fellow bounces right off the barbarian's muscular back like he hit a brick wall and falls to the floor, leaving him below line of sight and insuring Friggin has only a view of Nico when he spins to face his 'attacker.'

[sblock=OOC]This is gonna hurt . . .[/sblock]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]Holy Bat----, Fatman! There goes my IC Karma for the rest of the game, blown on a set up fight! (LOL).

Attempt to trip attacker (I went ahead and posted results assuming he'd succeed; if not I'll change the post).

Initiative 1d20+3=23
To Hit 1d20+3=22 (vs. Touch AC)
Trip Attempt 1d20+6=26 (He gets to oppose this with a STR or DEX roll; Nico wins, he's tripped, he wins he gets to try to trip Nico)[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 4, 2009)

Ghostcat
[sblock]the last sblock was for you.  please roleplay it to the point you actually are willing to hit a fellow pc[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 4, 2009)

J. Alexander said:


> [sblock]please roleplay this even if it means hitting another party member[/sblock]
> 
> The ambience of the otherwise seedy tavern is broken as the potiential for a fight becomes apparant. Amid  loud calls of wagers "5 copper on the bald brute" and the call "NO FIGHTING AND NO GAMBLING" from the bar personel.
> 
> ...




Inititive:
1d20+7=20

stand defensively and prepare for the first person to take a swing at him (Ready an action)

if he does have to fight, he will fight defensively: -4 to att, +2 to A/C

[sblock=ready an action]Readying an Action: You can ready a standard action, a move action, a swift action, or a free action. To do so, specify the action you will take and the conditions under which you will take it. Then, anytime before your next action, you may take the readied action in response to that condition. The action occurs just before the action that triggers it. If the triggered action is part of another character's activities, you interrupt the other character. Assuming he is still capable of doing so, he continues his actions once you complete your readied action. Your initiative result changes. For the rest of the encounter, your initiative result is the count on which you took the readied action, and you act immediately ahead of the character whose action triggered your readied action.

You can take a 5-foot step as part of your readied action, but only if you don't otherwise move any distance during the round.

Initiative Consequences of Readying: Your initiative result becomes the count on which you took the readied action. If you come to your next action and have not yet performed your readied action, you don't get to take the readied action (though you can ready the same action again). If you take your readied action in the next round, before your regular turn comes up, your initiative count rises to that new point in the order of battle, and you do not get your regular action that round.[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 4, 2009)

Mowgli
[sblock]I know but i needed a few people to get it started and your a very reliable standbye......no let your actinos stands he is intoxicated..."and to roleplay a little..."As the man hits the ground he moves his fingers in a complex pattern that Nico recongizez...."Time to mesh in"[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 4, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]Oh, it'll be fun as well! One so rarely gets to do an honest to God barfight in D&D! And there's nothing quite like fisticuffs with a Barbarian to get in good with 'em. At least he's not a Monk . . . wait . . . oh, ----! (LOL)[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 4, 2009)

Mowgli
[sblock]my thougths exactly and it IS a BAR FIGHT..not some staged contrivance....and I hope will create a interesting backhistory for the party etc....by the way i need you to post to the colony so i can move it forward..[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 4, 2009)

J. Alexander said:


> Mowgli
> [sblock]my thougths exactly and it IS a BAR FIGHT..not some staged contrivance....and I hope will create a interesting backhistory for the party etc....by the way i need you to post to the colony so i can move it forward..[/sblock]




[sblock=JA]I retired from that one, remember? A combination of lack of time and a profound inability to identify with my character . . . [/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Sep 4, 2009)

The bard is slow to react to the events in front of him, his attention was to something else when the altercation erupted.

Looking at the fighting that has broken out, Llyr begins playing a soft, slow, melodic song on his lute, telling of calm seas, cool breezes, and a warm afternoon spent lying under the sun in an open field, hoping to quell people's emotions before someone gets seriously hurt.


[sblock=OOC]
Initiative (1d20+2=9) 
Cast: Calm Emotions (Catch as many people in its effect as possible, 20' radius, Will save DC 16 to negate)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Status]
Llyr Vaughn - xx/xx hp - 17 AC - F/R/W: +2/+6/+6

*Spells prepared* (Save DC 14 + spell level), all spells cast at CL5, spells known 6/4/3
Bard Spells: 3 - 0 levels - Light, Prestidigitation, Read Magic, Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Mending
4 - 1st level - Diguise Self, Grease, Hideous Laughter, Hypnotism
2 - 2nd level - Glitterdust, Shatter, Calm Emotions
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 4, 2009)

[sblock]monks and bar room blitzes...ahhhhhh[/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Sep 4, 2009)

Orion, normally inattentive, practically leaps onto his stool, standing high with arms raised. He shouts above the noise, "Good people, please! There is no cause for fighting! The weather has all on edge, but do you really want to wind up in the gaol for something as silly as this? Please, calm down and rest your fists!"

[sblock=Status Rolls and Actions]
Orion Brightmane AC 15, HP ??
Initiative (Pact Aug. +2): 23

Climbing onto stool (move action, I guess). Attempting Rushed Diplomacy check (Naberius' _Silver Tongue_ ability) as standard action. Taking 10 (same ability) for a result of 20. Should help calm folk down... (Silver Tongue is ToM, page 42.)
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 5, 2009)

*Frigin (FRY-Gin) Sorry guys one G*

Seeing the little man assault Frigin's newest friend makes the usually docile man MAD!!

[sblock=actions]
Initiative = 5 Roll Lookup
Since I will go near last my actions depend on a few things will try to cover everything.
A) If Frigin is not calmed by Orion's or anothers actions then he will rage.
 B) Will attack the man who assaulted Braxton first. If the man is laid low he will turn to see who bumped him. (sorry in advance to Nico)
C) If someone takes out the assaulter above before Frigin gets to go, he will turn around, and throw a punch at whom he assumes tired to hit him.
D) Any attack will be with the now empty ale mug he has in hand. [/sblock]

[sblock=stats]
Normal- str 18, con 14, hp-?? will save +3 AC 15 (shield on back)
Rage- str 22, con 18, hp-??+10 will save +5 AC 13
Attack (unarmed)-normal +9 to hit, dmg=1d3+4(subdual)
Attack (unarmed)-rage +11 to hit, dmg=1d3+6(subdual)
Attack (unarmed)-rage (power attack) +6 to hit, dmg=1d3+11(subdual) this last attack is the attack of choice 

Rage lasts for 7 rounds, and note Frigin can't be flanked and does not lose dex bonus for being flat-footed [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 5, 2009)

[sblock=HM]







HolyMan said:


> B) Will attack the man who assaulted Braxton first. If the man is laid low he will turn to see who bumped him. (sorry in advance to Nico)




Null perspiration, dude! JA _wants_ us to get in a barfight! We throw a few fists around, inflict some (non-lethal) damage on everyone in the bar (including each other), spend our night in the slammer congratulating each other on how hard we can hit and how well we can take a punch . . . bam! Instant bonding! As long as we don't draw weapons, nobody's really any the worse for wear in the A.M. and the party is all formed up.

That's why I had Nico trip dude into Frigin - Nico didn't do it on purpose, but _I_ sure did! [/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 5, 2009)

As soon as the situation in the bar degenerates into a general brawl, Stalker pulls a couple of nightsticks out from under his cloak, simultaneously shouting "CITY WATCH. ON THE GROUND; NOW.  As he gets shoved towards the barbarian he says in a loud, warning voice "There are sever penalties for assaulting a watchman. Don't do it."

Stalker is not, however, stupid enough to believe this will work and will use his clubs to parry while attempting to dodge any blows. 

[sblock="Mechanics"]Initiative (1d20+3=17)
AC with Two-weapon Defense and Total Defense (20=16+4 dodge bonus).
[/sblock][sblock="JA"]Sorry JA but has a watchman Stalker would not initiate an unprovoked attack. Now if Frigin was to attack him [/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 5, 2009)

"Watchman! Fight back to back!" shouts Aeri over the dynn of the crowd, indicating himself.


----------



## jkason (Sep 5, 2009)

*Donovan Tepari, human cleric*

Donovan seems completely taken off-guard by the whole mess. Probably too late, he adds his voice to those few others calling for calm.

"Brothers, there's a time to spill blood, but it isn't in a barroom!"

[sblock=rolls]Oi:

Initiative. Bar fight. (1d20=5)

Diplomacy (aid another?) (1d20+11=15)[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 5, 2009)

Waiting on lou and kahiro


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 5, 2009)

[sblock=ooc] Yeah thought Kagehiro would be first to post and to maybe draw swords somehow I posted before him lol.

To Mowgli: Very good post I thought LOL wish you knew I had my shield on my back to make that *Thang* sound as the guy bounces off but you did good anyway I hope for a little jailhouse reverly and bonding and to sleep off the hangover  [/sblock]


----------



## Lou (Sep 5, 2009)

*Charley Demmo, Priest of the Light*

Charley feels a body bump him hard in the back, making him spill his ale down the front of his cloak.  Quickly drinkin the rest of his glass, Charley growls at the barkeep, "Is it always so rowdy in here?"  As his hat falls behind the bar, he adds, "Hang on to that for me. Will you?"  Charley starts chanting a spell.

[sblock=OOC]
cast _Sanctuary_
[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 8, 2009)

Nico   23
Orion  23
Scott 20
Stalker 17
Braxton 16
Llyr 9
Donovan  5
Charlie
Friggin

Moving with great speed Nico trips the man and send him tumbling into the hulking Friggin cause him to lose his balance and in turn stumbly into Charlie who had just begin some sort of mumbling. With the chain reaction other begin to join the fray. One weasel looking man throws a crock of mead ad Llyr soundly hitting him in the shoulder. Another ignores Donovan's plea's and soundly raps him across the check with a back handed blow. "Why dont you go back to the temple where you belong pretty boy..real men drink here" he says. Before that Orion begins to try and calm the crowd only setting the tone for the treatment of the others as several people thorw mugs and other crockery at him. Several pieces of heavy pewter and pottery stike Orion about the body. Aeiri makes a cry for his fellow watchmen to join him back to back only to be swarmed by other combatnats. "Here's our chance boy's lets deal with the watch like they deal with uhs" Aeiri finds himself confronted by 5 attackers who close in on him in a half moon formation. Stalker try's his bluff only to also be meet by catcalls and crockery. Two drovers move on him in a meancnig manner. Braxton is meet with several more punches and one man lands a solid blow into his chest causing him to stumble heavily into the already off balance Frigin. As they collid Frigin heavily lands on the foor only to quickly get up. The  hulking form of Frigin thows his half full cup at one of his attacker soundly hitting him in the face. He then quickly rabbit punches Braxton in the kidneys..

Actions...


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 8, 2009)

*Frigin*

[sblock=ooc] I'm taking it that Frigin is in some sort of frenzy blinded fighting rage to hit his new friend. "Sorry I didn't mean it."
 Well you follow a rabbit puch with a quick head lock so that's what I"ll do. lol oh and I found a pic of Frigin's mw armor [/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 8, 2009)

"Well you've had your warning and selected the hard way. So, no more mister nice guy." Stalker says to the two brawlers approaching him.

Without any further warning, he launches a rapid right-left attack with his nightsticks. One tap on each of the pair drovers that made the mistake of are approaching him.

[sblock="Mechanics"]Two-weapon Nightstick Attack:
 - Attack, damage on drovers. (1d20+3=11, 1d6=5, 1d20+3=23, 1d6=2),
- Critical hit confirm, damage. (1d20+3=22, 1d6=4)
AC with Two-weapon Defense=16[/sblock]


----------



## Kagehiro (Sep 8, 2009)

Netzach steps back from the fight preferring the officiality of a duel, he'd rather not splatter the blood of these drunkards who haven't even formally introduce themselves so that honor is had by felling them.
"hmph, fools!"

((sorry guys was at a Vampire LARP all weekend.  I'm a myrmidon and so my participation is manditory. especially since I was defending a diablerist this weekend))


----------



## Rhun (Sep 8, 2009)

Braxton retreats away from Friggin and other attackers, going over the bar in search of some shelter. He wasn't a coward, but fisticuffs in a bar full of drunkards was not his style at all.


*Total Defense for AC of 26. 
Tumble or jump over the bar (Tumble +10 or Jump +10, whichever is appropriate).*


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 8, 2009)

Aeri glances to the half moon of 5 combatants and rolls his sholders, his fists still clenched. feighning a left punch to the guy to the right, he spins and slams the meat of his right hand in the face of the guy to the left.

"the monistary never taught us how to defend against people that don't  fight fair. oh well."

non lethal attack:
1d20+6=7, 1d6=2

Whoosh! the attack was a misrable miss (natural 1, ugh!!)


----------



## jkason (Sep 8, 2009)

*Donovan Tepari, human cleric*

Donovan gimaces at the physical and verbal attack, but says nothing. Instead, he takes a step back, mumbling something as his hands move in vagues circles. Smoke seems to billow forth from him, filling the room, even as he cries out "Fire! Fire! Run for your lives!"

[sblock=OOC]Casting Obscuring Mist. He probably can't get out of AoO range, so his Concentration is +9 if he takes damage. Trying to convince the combatants that the mist is smoke to break them out of their fight and into flight, as it were.[/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Sep 8, 2009)

*Orion*

Orion winces and cowers a little as the objects fly at him. As the mist/smoke begins to fill the room, he mumbles, "Oh dear, this isn't going well... Naberius help me..."

Then the scholar's eyes flash. He points at one of the men nearer the door. He shouts out, his voice suddenly growing deep and harsh, "FLEE!"

He then steps from his stool-top to the bar and hops down to take cover there.

[sblock=Actions]
Using Naberius' Persuasive Words (ToM 42). Effectively a _command_ to flee, Will DC 14 negates. Then hiding behind the bar. [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 8, 2009)

*Nico*

Nico heaves a sigh of relief when the huge barbarian ignores him to go after another combatant. He glances down at the man he put on the floor, gives him a wink, and takes a drink of his ale as he waits for another target to present itself.


----------



## renau1g (Sep 8, 2009)

Holding his shoulder where the bottle smacked him, Llyr grows quite angry at the continued melee. He reaches into his pocket, pulls out a handful of salt and focuses on the granulars in his hand. "Prepare to be Blinded by The Light!" the bard calls out and suddenly glittering white dust falls from the sky and falling on some of the group.

[sblock=OOC]
Cast: Glitterdust (Catch as many people in its effect as possible, 10' radius, Will save DC 16 to negate)

Yes that was intentional...bad puns abound...
[/sblock]

[sblock=Status]
Llyr Vaughn - xx/xx hp - 17 AC - F/R/W: +2/+6/+6

*Spells prepared* (Save DC 14 + spell level), all spells cast at CL5, spells known 6/4/3
Bard Spells: 3 - 0 levels - Light, Prestidigitation, Read Magic, Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Mending
4 - 1st level - Diguise Self, Grease, Hideous Laughter, Hypnotism
2 - 2nd level - Glitterdust, Shatter, Calm Emotions

Cast - 2 2nd levels (0 remaining)
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 8, 2009)

[sblock=Mowgli]







Mowgli said:


> Nico heaves a sigh of relief when the huge barbarian ignores him to go after another combatant. He glances down at the man he put on the floor, gives him a wink, and takes a drink of his ale as he waits for another target to present itself.




I think Frigin rabbit punched nico if that was the case then the headlock will go at him too. Want to wrestle?? 

HM

[/sblock]


----------



## Kagehiro (Sep 8, 2009)

HolyMan said:


> [sblock=ooc] Yeah thought Kagehiro would be first to post and to maybe draw swords somehow I posted before him lol.
> 
> To Mowgli: Very good post I thought LOL wish you knew I had my shield on my back to make that *Thang* sound as the guy bounces off but you did good anyway I hope for a little jailhouse reverly and bonding and to sleep off the hangover  [/sblock]




[sblock=ooc]I may be evil but I'm not chaotic, nor is my character psychotic.  He just likes the eviscerating feeling of cleaving a person into two parts.  He also likes killing, but only in honor duels.  He never shows mercy during a duel.  He behaves like....  Anakin in the beginning of Episode 3, not the end when he starts killing children....  but I may go that way with the right persuasion. [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 8, 2009)

HolyMan said:


> [sblock=Mowgli]
> 
> I think Frigin rabbit punched nico if that was the case then the headlock will go at him too. Want to wrestle??
> 
> ...




[sblock=HM & JA]Works for me! Nico needs his but whupped . . .  JA's post had him rabbit punching Braxton, then you followed that with a headlock, but Braxton's apparently ignored that and retreated behind the bar so we can wrestle! Nico's TH roll would then become a Grapple roll for the opposed check, and I'm certain he can't break out. He'll try to trip Frigin next round and see how that works . . .[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 8, 2009)

[sblock=Mowgli]]







Mowgli said:


> [sblock=HM & JA]Works for me! Nico needs his but whupped . . . JA's post had him rabbit punching Braxton, then you followed that with a headlock, but Braxton's apparently ignored that and retreated behind the bar so we can wrestle! Nico's TH roll would then become a Grapple roll for the opposed check, and I'm certain he can't break out. He'll try to trip Frigin next round and see how that works . . .[/sblock]




Opps!! Your right forgot I hit my new friend up to JA then someone's getting a nuggie just don't know who lol  [/sblock]

[sblock=Kagehiro] Ah!! thanks for the clarification I don't read PC backgrounds as it helps in the roleplay I let them tell me what they want me to know, so your a honorable, bloodthirsty, sob  got it [/sblock]


----------



## Kagehiro (Sep 9, 2009)

Netzach remembering too well his record in the area slips out of the bar the best he can and attempts to make a run for it not wanting to get busted. He keeps a hand on the handle of his double blades willing to cut his way to freedom if he has to. He hates to be enslaved in any way, or to be a caged lion.

((tumble+[11,11] = (22) http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2244828/">1d20+11=22</a&gt
Full-Withdrawl))

[sblock=Backstory]
I was brought up on the block with the hustlers and dope fiends and the killas with no soul. 
See on the block every chick got a whole lotta thug in em screamin  the po-po 
Ya my papa was a legend but lemme tell you a lil' somethin bout me, I was raised up poor
In my hood nobody gave a mutha about who ya Befriend Defend ya home
My childhood, Memories were on da corner sippin guiness burnin marijauna plexin on my name call 
Carry a chip on my shoulder, bout the size of texas you want drama playas sayin no more 
Ya I'm a product of the street labeled a menace to society, how the  would they know 
Don't be so quick to point the finger when really you dont know  bout me . soldier release and reload. 
You can never pretend like I don't exsist, I'm in the mist of the thugs, and I'm huggin the block shootin and never miss. 
who in the hell is this, witness never make it, no evidence. 
snitchin is not allowed in my residence, born in this ghetto storm talk it walk it do it all in the ghetto form 
soldiers born and lose more than a leg or arm, paper chase it doin a million miles an hour, live for the moment cause I'm knowin this could be my last hour.
got the flower to bloom, got the power to boom. get ya high as the moon but with these cowards I'm doomed 
I'm a goon show mistakes there ain't no room for ya ain't no errors cause the sherriffs got a room for ya 
they don't scare us because the terrors increases the crime rate in the seasons 
see americas most wanted on your tv's ghetto soldiers they don't know it but we here to keep your poppin this song keep tighten up they hide your johnny cockren is gone 
Gotta do whatcha gotta do with the circumstances given liven life as a ghetto soldier. 
It seems the devils and demons and the police uniforms and they searchin for ghetto kids to murder. 
I was here to survive when they came to trash the ones who took the note to protect us from every corner we turn. 
this systems hittin the gutters baby hurry daddy lookin at his 45 
Baby gotta eat so daddys gotta risk his life, this ghetto livin is the closest to the suicide
and its a give or take who knows maybe tonight we'll die[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 12, 2009)

*Bar Fight*

Nico 23
Orion 23
Scott 20
Stalker 17
Braxton 16
Llyr 9
Donovan 5
Charlie
Friggin

Nico pauses to take a drink of ale only to have some tart from behind the bar hit him in the back of the head with a flagon of beer sending the dregs into his hair and already soiled clothing

Orion also pauses and the in a strong voice yells "Flee". several of the less intoxicated partons do indeed flee but most are caught up in the rush of combat and ignore it. In response to his command a big brute moves on him and says "I will teach you to scream little man" and proceeds to grapple Orion.

Aeri attempts to defend himself agains the 5 men encirling him and neatly drops one with his attack. In response two the them manage to land solid blows on Aeri in the chest and rib's and Aeri can already feel the swelling and bruisiing from their hits.

Stalker stands his ground with his two night sticks and quickly strikes each of his opponets only to enrage them. One picks up a chari and throws it at stalker nearly hitting him. the other lets out a growl and moves to close the distance.

Braxton meanwhil manages to find some shelter behind the bar which he accomplishes with a neat dive and roll.

A voice booms "Prepared to be blinded by the Light" and those combantats around him begin to scream and fall to the floor "I'm blind  I'm blind " can be heard from many of the x combtants rolling about the floor.

After takiing some heavy blows the form or Donovan becomes neatly obscured by a billowing mist. "QUCIK get the INQUISTIORS...Devil Magic is here" can be heard from several of teh patrons.

Having been attacked and foiled in his attempt to remove himself from combat. Charley finds himself being held by a large brute while a smaller rat like man begins to work him over with a series of body blows.

As the tart hits Nico with the flagon and pushes him slightly forward, the hulking form of the brute  that is Frigin moves forward and places a neat headlock on him and the two begin to wrestle in earnest.

Netzach attempts to flee the scene also but is tripped and sent sprawling by a small framed man. As he hits the floor heavily he is set upon by three young mean just barely old enough to grow facial hair.

Combat swirls about the entire common room now and is even extending into the gallery and second floor area. 

Actions


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 12, 2009)

*Nico*

Slippery as an eel, and perhaps aided by the lubrication of the ale dripping down his face, Nico twists in the hulking brute's grasp and slips away. He backs off quickly, preparing to defend himself from a follow up attack.

[sblock=Rolls]Escape Artist Check to Oppose Frigin's Grapple (1d20+7=27)[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Sep 12, 2009)

Braxton does his best to blend in with his shelter behind the bar. Spotting a bottle of fine Kell wine nearby, Braxton pulls the cork with his teeth, and takes a large slug to calm his nerves.


*Hide +10*


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 13, 2009)

Aeri is suprised the kick worked, so to keep the assailants on their toes he follows up with punches and elbow  smashes (flurry of blows)

1d20+4=13, 1d6=3, 1d20+4=20, 1d6=4

(non-lethal attacks) *Smak! Crack!*

his return hits are accurately placed on the jaw and ribs of his  assailant that he hit first.


----------



## jkason (Sep 13, 2009)

*Donovan Tepari, human cleric*

Realizing his attempt at a ruse has done nothing but exacerbate the situation, and knowing, too, that bar fights are rarely won so much as they're survived, he tries his best to use his obscuring fog to hide him while he makes his way to the exit or the closest secure spot.

[sblock=OOC]I'm not sure if the exit is the closest door, or if there's somewhere else he can hole up, but Donovan's trying to avoid engaging anyone and getting out of the way, seeing that there appears to be no scaring the crowd into running nor calming them in any way[/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Sep 13, 2009)

Orion yelps as the big man tries to grab onto him. He struggles to break away and retreat.

[sblock=Action]
Touch AC is 11 for that guy's melee touch. Rolled two grapple checks, first for resisting his attempt and second for escaping his grapple if the resist failed. Grapple Checks: 15 and 15.[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 13, 2009)

Ducking under the thrown chair, Stalker is surprised that his twin strikes have not knocked the two thugs out and curses the fact that he seriously underestimated them. Deciding the one closing the distance is the most dangerous, Stalker launches a right-left nightstick attack on him.

[sblock="Mechanics"]Bar Fight - 2nd Attack (1d20+3=21, 1d6=4, 1d20+3=18, 1d6=6)
If 1st  attack KO Thug 1, 2nd attack is on Thug 2.
AC with Two-weapon Defense=16[/sblock]


----------



## Kagehiro (Sep 14, 2009)

Kagehiro attempts to stand and draw his blades.  his temples pulse with a fury as he looks at the young kids.
"You want to test me boy!!!  I will have you ****ing head!  Come to me child and let me collect your skulls!"

((standing as an action and drawing my sword, if grappled Roll Lookup ))


----------



## Lou (Sep 14, 2009)

*Charley Demmo, Priest of the Light*

Charley takes a few punches before tiring of the beating. _This is too much like being in the seminary_, thinks Charley. Charley feels around with both hands to find where he can touch the larger man holding him and waits for the smaller man to hit him once again. Charley arches his back and pushes backwards at the same time he slaps at the man holding him.

[sblock=OOC and rolls]
Init 10+8=18
touch attack on larger man with eldritch blast 1d20+4=16
damage if succesful 1d6=1
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 15, 2009)

*Frigin*

Frigin loses his opponent and then notices the mist. "This is some great fun eh, Braxton?" he calls out behind himself. He then moves through the mist towards his next opponent.

[sblock=ooc] how about a random roll for who Frigin comes near, if its two people fighting all ready I will on my next turn try to bang their heads together. [/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Sep 15, 2009)

Llyr decides that now wasn't the time to be the most visible fellow in the room, so he steps down off the bar and attempts to duck behind the cover to catch a quick breath.

[sblock=OOC]
Move -  behind bar
Standard - Try to hideHide (1d20+7=14)
[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 18, 2009)

Just as the brawl start to really get going with the party members both giving and getting several nice hits in the room explodes from all sides with thunder. As the shocked and somewhat stunned patrons begin to react a voice calls out. "That's it I have had enough of this misbotten den of foulness..everyone is under arrest any resistance an you will be dealt with harshly." Figures of the watch begin to stream in from every avaialbe exit and entrance carrying wrist and leg irons. "Everyone against the walls NOW or i will frog march the slow pokes"


----------



## jkason (Sep 18, 2009)

*Donovan Tepari, human cleric*

Donovan sighs as he fails to make it to the exit, and dutifully places his hands up against the closest wall.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 18, 2009)

Braxton stands up from behind the bar, dusting off his open-coat with the palms of his hands. "Ah, the local constabulary. Quite good to see you." He smiles, and backs up against the wall, doing his best to look innocent of any wrongdoing. "Impressive alacrity, I must say!"

*Diplomacy +9 to at least receive a little preferential treatment from the Watch.*


----------



## renau1g (Sep 18, 2009)

Llyr will sigh as he complies, he had to talk with one of the watch leaders, not these low level underlings, to prove his case and his rank.


----------



## Kagehiro (Sep 18, 2009)

*Netzach: Demon Swordsman*

He laughs as a guard approaches him, spitting in his eye.
"Let's see you do it big boy!!!"
he laughs loudly

Netzach offers no physical resistance, just wanting a rise out of the guard.  He smiles the whole time even if hit.  It's evident he's done this a few times before.
"Just remember boys I'm only going to be passing through.  Prison is like a hotel to me now!!!"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 18, 2009)

*sigh* Without any further action he moves away from his asailants and to the wall.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Sep 18, 2009)

Orion stops struggling against the big guy and just goes limp. When the watchmen get over to him, he coughs, slowly stands and acts like he's much more injured than he actually is.

He points at the man that had tried wrestling with him as he says, "Thank the Light! You arrived just in time! That brute nearly killed me!"

[sblock=Bluff]Bluff: Taking 10, for a total of 16. About exaggerating his condition. Thanks to Naberius![/sblock]

He gestures a bit as he continues, "I will happily provide a full and accurate account of what happened."

If they insist on placing him in custody, he won't resist... though he'll grumble quietly.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 19, 2009)

*Nico*

With a long suffering look on his face that says "I've been here _soo_ many times before!" Nico gives his hulking opponent (Frigin) a wink and moves over to the wall and complies with the guardsmens' request.


----------



## Lou (Sep 19, 2009)

*Charley Demmo*

Charley lays on top of his opponent for a moment after they hit the floor.  As the watch commander yells and his opponent releases him, Charley will slowly get up and brush himself off.  As the watch moves in, Charley will slowly amble to the wall.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 19, 2009)

Noticing the wink from Nico, a dumbfounded look crosses Frigin's face. He looks to the watch and notices everyone moving towards the wall.

"Is this part of the fun too?" he asks walking over to the wall next to his new friends.


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 19, 2009)

Stalker sighs. He has been through this BS. before. Although he is not sure that he knows this particular officer, he defiantly knows the type. Even though he believes he knows what to expect, he has to try anyway; "Watchman Pedro Dorson reporting Sir. I was trying to get this rabble under control. But there is only so much an off-duty watchman can do on his own."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 19, 2009)

Arie stops when he hears the watch man speak and hows to the gaurds man nearest him.

" And I tried to assist him", pipes up Arie, " but we were both quickly over whelmed. But I forget my manners. I am Arie, a priest of the light." He bows, his black robe brushing the floor at the lower hem.


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 19, 2009)

HMmm Though i had posted get it may have been in another thread or it did not go thru..

anyway

"You there sneakey one "Llyr" i said against the wall. Be sure and put the chains on that one first"

"A watchman huh..well your a disgrace..I cant wait till the Col. finds out there was a watchman involvled. Now against the wall" and gives Stalker a shove in the direction.

"oh lord it just get's better boys,,we have a priest involved..all that fracking paperwork for arresting a member of the clergy. Now against the wall i say or you will defintly be one of the ones froged marched"

To orion a guardsman replies "Well dont pick on brutes if you dont want to be hurt...where is the common sense man..Now against the wall"

That's enought from you fancy boy (Braxton) against the wall now.

Netzach makes his prouncement and stand and he is addressed by an indiviudal wearing a sliver white tunic with a silver sunburst on it. "Always is one in the crowd" and then procedes to extend his hand toward Netzach and a silver light extends from it hitting Netzach in the midsection causing him to double over in pain and to release all the fine ale he had been consuming in two nice strems splattering all around him. the man then says "Does anyone else care to make a stand"

The entire bar is soon shackled and then roped together by the efficent watch. The silver clad individual says.."Let's not be gentle with them on the way to the cells, I have told that place and it's patrons more than once that i was getting tired of it..feel free to use your clubs and crops boys"

With the loving attention of thecity watch the mile walk to the city's jail seems to take hours. The watch gleefully lash about the marching prisons with their clubs etc at eash misstep and the entire group of prisionsers have all been sticken at least three or four times in the process. Particual attention is paid to the doubled over form of Netzach as he in frogged marched most of the way. 

Arriving at the jail the party is devested of their belongings and given a wooden token as a receipt. Then after a rough shower of some foul chemcial smelling cold as h e ll  water they are put into a 20x20 holding cell.

"You boys will be here a few days till we get around to arraining you..I do hope you have money cause the judge is not in a good mood these days and has upped the daily cell fee..

The party is then left alone


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 19, 2009)

*Nicodemus*

"Whew! I'd forgotten how much _fun_ that was!"

The tall young man turns to the hulking barbarian with a friendly smile.

"You move well for a big man . . . I thought you had me for a second there!" He extends a hand. "Name's Nicodemus."


----------



## Lou (Sep 19, 2009)

*Charley Demmo, Priest of the Light*

Charley stands and looks over the others in the drunk tank, asking, "Is anyone seriously injured?  Anyone in need of healing from the Light?"


----------



## Dragonwriter (Sep 19, 2009)

Lou said:


> Charley stands and looks over the others in the drunk tank, asking, "Is anyone seriously injured?  Anyone in need of healing from the Light?"




Orion sighs when he is finally placed in the cell, slumping down against the wall. At the other priest's invitation, he merely shakes his head. "Nothing's hurt, other than my bruised ego, it would seem. Not my definition of a good time..."


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 19, 2009)

Stalker smiles at the officer and behaves himself on the way to the cells but remains silent

Once he his thrown in the cell and is sure that the officer and his men have left, he quietly says to those around him. "What a nice man! Its trumped up little autocrats like him that make me question been in the watch. In fact protecting people from watchmen like him is the reason that I stay.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 19, 2009)

Braxton simply sighs and leans back against the wall. This wasn't his first time in a jail cell, though he wasn't about to let the other prisoners or the town watch on to that little tidbit of information. After a few moments of quiet, he again sighs heavily. "This town is decidely unpleasant," he says with a slight shake of his head.


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 19, 2009)

Glancing about the cell several of you find it strange that the majoity of people present are ones who received a coin.


----------



## jkason (Sep 20, 2009)

*Donovan Tepari, human cleric*

Donovan frowns, massaging his neck from where one of the guardsmen smacked his baton. 

"You know, been in my share of bar fights, but am I the only one who thought that seemed ... fast? Not sure that coin was worth the trouble."


----------



## Rhun (Sep 20, 2009)

Braxton harumphs at Donovan's words. "My suspicious side says the whole thing was orchestrated to get us here, together...but for what reason, I have no clue."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 20, 2009)

jkason said:


> Donovan frowns, massaging his neck from where one of the guardsmen smacked his baton.
> 
> "You know, been in my share of bar fights, but am I the only one who thought that seemed ... fast? Not sure that coin was worth the trouble."




Nicodemus turns to Donovan at these words. "You were paid for that? I find that I'm a little jealous. At least you got kissed!"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 20, 2009)

*Nico*



jkason said:


> Donovan frowns, massaging his neck from where one of the guardsmen smacked his baton.
> 
> "You know, been in my share of bar fights, but am I the only one who thought that seemed ... fast? Not sure that coin was worth the trouble."




Nicodemus turns to Donovan at these words. "You were paid for that? I find that I'm a little jealous. At least you got kissed!"


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 20, 2009)

Answering Donovan, Stalker says "Your right Donovan, the watch did arrive in record time. Now that I think about it, they arrived less that 30 seconds after the fight started. Not only that but judging by the way they handled Netzach, they were an elite team. 

Just before the fight started, I was speculating that someone was putting together a team. Now it looks like whoever it is has a lot of influence. Not many people can commander an elite watch team. That of course is assuming that they are actually watchmen and not some clandestine team that has enough influence to commandeer a cell.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 20, 2009)

Lou said:


> Charley stands and looks over the others in the drunk tank, asking, "Is anyone seriously injured?  Anyone in need of healing from the Light?"



"I too am a priest and can heal." says the black robed figure. " the one who was smitten by the silver clad  one, are you sure you are ok?



jkason said:


> Donovan frowns, massaging his neck from where one of the guardsmen smacked his baton.
> 
> "You know, been in my share of bar fights, but am I the only one who thought that seemed ... fast? Not sure that coin was worth the trouble."




I have never been in a bar fight. and I felt that it was a set up as well. what else seems odd is that all of us here are the ones with te note I am betting.



ghostcat said:


> Answering Donovan, Stalker says "Your right Donovan, the watch did arrive in record time. Now that I think about it, they arrived less that 30 seconds after the fight started. Not only that but judging by the way they handled Netzach, they were an elite team.
> 
> Just before the fight started, I was speculating that someone was putting together a team. Now it looks like whoever it is has a lot of influence. Not many people can commander an elite watch team. That of course is assuming that they are actually watchmen and not some clandestine team that has enough influence to commandeer a cell.




"An elete team. how very interesting." Arie takes a mental note of that fact.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 20, 2009)

*Frigin*

Frigin shakes Nicodemus's hand when it is offered but looks disgruntled as he sits in the cell quietly. His demeanor one of shock when anyone looks into his eyes. Truly the events have shaken the man.


----------



## Kagehiro (Sep 21, 2009)

Finally regaining his composure after throwing up two bottles of wine, Netzach stands up laughing.
"To hell with all of you guards, corrupt tools of politicians!  The whole lot of you!!!"

He looks around at the others fingering coins
"Guess we were all tricked, how embarassing.  To be the toys of rich men...."

he walks over and kicks the cell door.
"For each day I spend in here, I'll find you propriater and make sure he spends a year in living hell!!!!!!!"

he screams to the point you think he'll be spitting blood from the stress on his vocal cords.


----------



## renau1g (Sep 21, 2009)

Llyr quietly watches the others and does his best to ignore the antics of Netzach, wondering how someone could throw up so much and not tear the inside of his esophagus.

"I would suggest you shut-up, less you see how they will silence you" Llyr says aloud after the man is forced to take a breath.

Then turning to the others, "So someone with influence has managed to gather those who serve The Light, as well as a motley crew of other individuals for an unknown purpose, only to sic the guards on us at the first opportunity? It does seem a little far-fetched, perhaps the watch were in the area? He mentioned that it was known as a trouble spot/"


----------



## jkason (Sep 21, 2009)

*Donovan Tepari, human cleric*



renau1g said:


> "So someone with influence has managed to gather those who serve The Light, as well as a motley crew of other individuals for an unknown purpose, only to sic the guards on us at the first opportunity? It does seem a little far-fetched, perhaps the watch were in the area? He mentioned that it was known as a trouble spot/"




"I've never understood the convoluted way rich men's brains work, so I won't start trying now," Donovan says with a shrug. "All I know is it seems an awfully odd coincidence that a bar fight broke out just moments after all of us arrived. Guess we'll find out soon enough. I can't imagine they plan to keep us more than overnight to 'sober us up'"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 21, 2009)

"not to mention that it seems that most of us don't need any sobering up"


----------



## Kagehiro (Sep 21, 2009)

pacing a few more steps finally Netzach collapses to the ground with a mix of exhaustion and nausea and passes out cold.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 21, 2009)

"Arie leans down to ensure he is still breating. seeing he is he assumes he will be all right and continues to stand, watching any action outside of the box beyond the cell door.


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 22, 2009)

Deciding that the conversation had reached the stage where if left to go on, it would just keep repeating itself. Stalker moves to a section of the cell where he can sit down, lean against the wall and stretch his legs out. Early in his career Stalker had learnt the knack of sleeping anywhere and anytime, which he now proceeds to utilise. "Wake me when something happens.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 22, 2009)

Braxton remains where he is, quietly leaning against the wall.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Sep 22, 2009)

Orion begins idly drawing sigils on the stone with his finger. If anyone is able to keep track of the strange symbols he's making (unless the dust is thick enough that it keeps the marks visible), they would quickly become confused. 

As he traces from memory, he also mumbles to himself, going over the list of names and titles of the vestiges he knows... This little ritual slowly calms him and helps him fall asleep.

(Assuming nobody stops him to ask what he's doing...)


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 22, 2009)

Arie remains standing at the door in a meditative vigilance for any actions that occure beyond the cell, listining as clealy as possible, now that the chatter in the room has died down.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 22, 2009)

Frigin pulls up some floor space to sleep on and in his slight stupor he drifts off with no problem.  A snoring noise eminates from his rolled up form almost immediatly.


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 23, 2009)

Much to everone's suprise the party appears to have been forgotten. Within 2 days most of the other brawlers have been discharged but the party remains in the cell for total of 21 days. On the 21 day. a neatly dressed guardsmen says "Your bail has been posted" if you would prepare to follow me and unlocks the door.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Sep 23, 2009)

J. Alexander said:


> Much to everone's suprise the party appears to have been forgotten. Within 2 days most of the other brawlers have been discharged but the party remains in the cell for total of 21 days. On the 21 day. a neatly dressed guardsmen says "Your bail has been posted" if you would prepare to follow me and unlocks the door.




Orion slowly gets up, weakened a little from the multiple weeks of poor food and cramped quarters... Without even the slightest bit of reading material. Still, he's wondering, rather grumpily, what could possibly be going on and why he couldn't have posted his own bail...

"Curiouser and curiouser..."


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 23, 2009)

"Free? We are free!!" Frigin says getting to his feet slowly. The poor treatment had him meloncholy[sp?] for days but the thought of freedom has a smile on his face in a hearbeat.


----------



## jkason (Sep 23, 2009)

*Donovan Tepari, human cleric*

Donovan's mood has grown increasingly dour, as polite requests to contact his temple, or perhaps a legal representative, are ignored as if he's nothing more than a dirty cutpurse. That either no one has seen fit to seek him out, or those person's have been somehow kept from discovering his fate, only adds to the mood. 

As Frigin seems elated by their movement, Donovan frowns.

"Somehow I doubt wherever we're headed is exactly freedom."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 23, 2009)

*Nico*

Nico spends his time in their cell talking with the others, exercising and stretching as much as he is able. On hearing that their bail has been posted, he hops to his feet with an air of purpose and prepares to head for their next destination.

"Of course . . . _bail has been posted_ isn't at all the same as _charges have been dropped_. I expect now that we've been 'softened up' and made aware of the fact that we're at the bottom of the pecking order we'll now be made an offer we can't refuse . . ."


----------



## Rhun (Sep 24, 2009)

"Twenty one damned days in this place for being in a tavern brawl? Unheard of." Braxton is certainly angry over the long term of his imprisonment. "I say we get the hell out of this unpleasant town. I'm sure we can find some nice places, far from here, to seek refuge."


----------



## Dragonwriter (Sep 24, 2009)

Rhun said:


> "Twenty one damned days in this place for being in a tavern brawl? Unheard of." Braxton is certainly angry over the long term of his imprisonment. "I say we get the hell out of this unpleasant town. I'm sure we can find some nice places, far from here, to seek refuge."




Orion nods, grimacing, and speaking quietly to Braxton "Much as I agree with you Braxton, if whoever's pulling these strings has enough clout to keep us here for so long, I'm not sure anywhere would really be safe...Myswell go along for now."


----------



## Kagehiro (Sep 24, 2009)

"if they have that kind of power maybe then they can help me forward my cause...."

it seems he's talking to himself but says it loud enough that it would appear he's talking to everyone.


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 24, 2009)

The longer their incarceration goes on, the more convinced Stalker becomes that they are been manipulated. His respect for whoever is doing the manipulation grows. During his time in the watch he has heard all sorts of odd stories but a group of prisoners keep in the cells for a simple brawl for this length of time is not one of them. To pass the time Stalker will tell tails of things that he has done and heard about during his time in the watch, in the hopes that the others will reciprocate.

When they are finally let out of the cell, Stalker briefly contemplated making a break for freedom. However, he quickly decided to see how this played out but still keeps looking for ways to escape. Turning to Nico he says "Showing us his power is one thing but it does not inspire our loyalty. Assuming he needs our cooperation, making us angry is not a good way to go about getting it.


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 24, 2009)

The party is led from the jails to a very common boarding house/tavern. As they enter a slim young man address them "My name is Jeremey and I am to look after you till your potiential patron arrives. I have had hot baths prepared in each of your rooms as well as having had set out the necessities for shaving. If it is convient I suggest we meet here in the common room in 90minutes or so. And please leave your soiled clothing outside your door and ti will be attended to.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 24, 2009)

*Nico*



ghostcat said:


> Turning to Nico he says "Showing us his power is one thing but it does not inspire our loyalty. Assuming he needs our cooperation, making us angry is not a good way to go about getting it.




"Agreed, friend. I judge that none of this group are likely to be cowed into submission, and service without loyalty is perilous at best. Especially when that service comes with a grudge . . ."

Other than this exchange, however, Nico holds his peace in regards to their treatment. He accepts the offer of a hot bath and a shave, and leaves his soiled clothing (minus important personal belongings, of course) as requested.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 24, 2009)

*OOC:*


 did we get all of our belongs returned for the wood token we were given?







Arie is not happy about the rediculous treatment that the unwitting participants of the cruel dance of intrigue are moved from one step to another, but he refrains from giving his opinion at this time.

when he is led to the bath house, he does as he is told and removes his soiled clothing and procedes to clense himself as thougly as he can, given his lengthly stay in the "watche's gennerous house of rest".


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 24, 2009)

OCC: Yes all of your belonging were returned.

Each of you is shown to a private bedchamber in which a bath has been made ready. Basically as you look around the room is more like a small apartment


----------



## Dragonwriter (Sep 24, 2009)

Orion sighs, partly out of relief, partly from exasperation. More waiting... In any case, he took up the offer of the bath, cleaning the jailhouse grime from his body, and cutting back most of the whiskers that grew longer in his captivity. After he finishes and dresses in the provided clothing, he gets his normal gear on, minus his old, dirty clothing. Once all that is taken care of, he takes time to draw Tenebrous' seal, bargaining with the shred of divinity for a share of his powers.

[sblock=Soul Binding]
Binding Tenebrous, DC 21. Invisible Castle is down right now, but my bonus is +11... If you want to roll it yourself and let me know the result, JA, that's fine with me, or I can edit it in once IC is back up. Your choice.
EDIT: And I'm switching Pact Augmentation for the day to +10 HP (+5 twice).
[/sblock]

Once his spiritual business is concluded, Orion walks back downstairs to wait.


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 24, 2009)

Dragon - your modifed roll is 27


----------



## Kagehiro (Sep 24, 2009)

Netzach scratches his now scraggely beard as he walks around in the nude.  his scars and tattoo's visible making him look like some sort of sadist.  he stretches then makes his way into the hallway to take a stroll in the buck.

He gets to a good jog moving down the hallway to the staircase and descends into the lobby.  Walking around he stretches as he lets the rays of light grace his nudieness.


----------



## jkason (Sep 24, 2009)

Donovan starts to speak, but chooses not to punish the messenger, instead removing himself to clean both himself and maintain his long-lost gear, and staying otherwise outside human company until it's time to meet their mysterious 'benefactor'


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 25, 2009)

Freshly showered and in clean clothing for the first time in almost a month the party is in somewhat a better mood. Arriving downstairs they find the room has been set with a light repaste of bread, chesse, fruit and a slecection of hearty soups.  At the center of the table facing the stariwell a slender well dressed lady perhaps 5'5 and weighing 100 pounds is seated. Her most strking features are her ravens blue black hair and piercing emerald green eyes. "Please gentlmen be seated. I congratle you all on passing the first test, a test of patience, while you confinment in the local constables office was unorthodox and perhaps unfair it does help us seperate the wheat from the chaff so to speak. As a compensation for this inconvience please accept a small purse as compensation."  A qucik glance shows that at each table postion is a small purse of coins.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 25, 2009)

"Mmmmm...  Food!" shouts Frigin running to the table first. He starts to pull a hunk of dark bread from a loaf as the slender women begins talking. As she addresses the group he sheepishly puts the hunk of bread back and stands by a chair looking at the others for help.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 25, 2009)

*Nico*

Nico approaches the table and seats himself at the lady's words. His glance covers the repast as well as the rest of the room, but he doesn't take either food or the offered purse yet.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 25, 2009)

Arie is letting the curiosity get the better of him and he opens the purse to gage the quantity of coins. then looking up he address the woman.

"Your ladyship, I am going to guess that you know who each and every one of us are, however we are at a disadvantage. How may we address you, please?"

suddenly his stomach growls loud, causing him to blush a deep crinsome.


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 25, 2009)

Once alone in his room, Stalker looses no time in undressing and getting in the bath. Relaxing in the bath he eventually realises that the water is starting to get cold, so he quickly washed and gets out. 

Once clean and dry, Stalker starts to get dressed. However just as he starts to put on his armor, he has a thought. _So our mysterious patron likes to play games does he. Well two can play as easily as one. They have had plenty of opportunities to kill us, so we are likely to be safe for the moment and won't need armor or weapons._ With that though, Stalker deliberately leaves his amour and weapons in his room; taking only a pair of daggers as he goes downstairs.

Once downstairs Stalker moves to the table and sits down. Pointedly ignoring the purse but looking longingly at the food. He acknowledges the lady and says "Lady. You play a ruthless game. I for one am looking forward to seeing how this hand play out." Stalker then gives the lady his most congenial smile as he very deliberately helps himself to a bowl of soup and a hunk of bread.


----------



## Kagehiro (Sep 25, 2009)

"Indeed lady, I commend you for taming the beast Netzach.  I respect those strong enough to detain a demon.  I should like to see to perhaps repaying the favor."

with this he gives a wicked grin, but for once his voice had an inflection of sincerity.
"Truthfully, my blade feels it is necessary to serve one with power.  I hope you do not slip from the top of the mountain so easily.  This could be fun."

he sits back, the lack of aggresion unnerving.  It's painfully obvious Netzach could never even clip the hair on a woman's head.  He shows her great respect.
"I would like to help myself to bread and cheese if you do not mind.  I would like to join in the conversation further but stuffing my face seems more applicable to my whims right now.  Thank you."

he takes a plate of bread and a strong hard cheese.  something along the lines of asiago.


----------



## jkason (Sep 25, 2009)

*Donavan Tepari, human cleric*



J. Alexander said:


> "Please gentlmen be seated. I congratle you all on passing the first test, a test of patience, while you confinment in the local constables office was unorthodox and perhaps unfair it does help us seperate the wheat from the chaff so to speak. As a compensation for this inconvience please accept a small purse as compensation."




Donovan sits, raising an eyebrow to the purse, but touching neither purse nor food for the moment.

"You can be sure my patience is well and truly tested," he says coldly. "So now instead of pretending we're here for a friendly meal and a chat, maybe we can stop playing hide-and-seek and get to the point?"


----------



## Dragonwriter (Sep 25, 2009)

Orion grimaces and sits, hands gripping the table's edge. The table gets a slight coating of frost around his palms... His face seems calm, but his eyes betray his anger, and he reaches for nothing upon the table's surface.

His voice is cold and slightly sarcastic as he says, "And what's the catch for this apparently _delightful_ repast? Another month in the jails for stealing?"


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 25, 2009)

As Frigin starts to help himself to a meal and catches himself a slight smile crosses the lady's face. "Please do help yourself gentlemen" she says in response to Frigin's and Nietche reaction to the food.

Laughing somewhat at Orion's cold comment she replies "No not at all you may leave at anytime including now..but it goes without saying that should i have wishes you lost in the depths of the city's jail's for years you would be"

And to you all I am the Maria Acoma and am often called the Gray One or Gray Lady.

In regards to the friendly meal, partake of it or not I do not care. As i have said it was a start at making amends if you find it so unacceptable then please leave as I will not be rushed"

A second lession is that you never let anger cloud your judgment or your willingess to listen..but more importanly never let your anger show it shows your opponet a weakenss which they can then exploit.


For Arie
[sblock]the purse conatins roughly 100 silver pieces in various denominations[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 25, 2009)

*Nico*

With the Lady's introduction and second invitation, Nico fixes himself a plate and begins eating, his table manners impeccable. As he does so he compliments the lady on the deliciousness of the feast in front of them. With a gesture and word of thanks he takes the pouch and tucks it into a pocket.


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 25, 2009)

"i have found that any food after a stay in a cell is good...i have tried to keep  it simple as a hearty rich meal would i fear make you all sick"


----------



## Dragonwriter (Sep 25, 2009)

Orion frowns slightly. He notices his hands and quickly shakes them, the light rime dispersing. Then, still wary, he reaches to take some food and drink. He leaves the pouch of coins as it sits for now.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 25, 2009)

Arie rises as quietly and politely aas possible without seeming stealthy. he walks over to the food table and retrievs a bowl of soup, some bread and some cheese. as he sits and eats he does so with the best f his manners. He retrieves from his memory any thing he may know of the lady by either of the three names given.

Knowledge religeon +9
Knowledge History +5

Invis catle is still down
no ranks in Know local.


----------



## renau1g (Sep 25, 2009)

"My thanks m'lady, to what do we owe this honour of the effort that you went through to gain our attention, however for future reference, a simple meeting would do as well" Llyr jests, his attitude more upbeat after the bath, shave and a snack

[sblock=OOC]
So it appears enworld ate my last 2 posts, sorry
[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 25, 2009)

Smiling at Llyr she says "True True but such a way does not allow me the time to observe an individual in depth and learn his mannersims and such. Best to take the time upfront even if there may be some hard feelings" then with a small laugh she adds "So we have at least found some common ground then that I now have your attention"

Arie - nada, zip, zilch


----------



## Lou (Sep 25, 2009)

Having been in quiet prayer the whole time, since no one was seriously injured, Charley finally speaks up, "And why are you in need of so many priests of the Light?, m'Lady?"


----------



## jkason (Sep 25, 2009)

*Donovan Tepari, human cleric*

Donovan opens his mouth to retort, then stops and merely sighs heavily instead. Realizing there's no use wasting a free meal, he begins to eat.


----------



## Kagehiro (Sep 25, 2009)

Netzach arches his eyebrow at the mention of anger, unable to control his own.
"So you frown on passions?  The passion of taking a life, or bringing one's own judgement down on another?"

Already Netzach seems angry at the unintentional slight.  he takes out one of his 'cigarettes' and sets a candle to it.


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 25, 2009)

Stalker smiles at the lady's comments about anger and inadvertently nods in agreement. All the while concentrating on eating. Meanwhile he racks his brain for any information he my have about her.

Knowledge (local): +10


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 25, 2009)

Arie listes to charlie's question, his own interest piqued at this gathering. He wipes his mouth and speaks up while gesturing to charlie, "the gentleman does raise a very good question. to what objective do you wish to achieve that requires such an eklectic gathering, yet most of which I have observed to be associated with The Light in some manner or another.?"


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 25, 2009)

'"That so many priests of the light are assembled is most unsual i admit. The compostion of this team should it come to pass will be indeed unique. It is safe to say though that all you have an inquiring mind and do not normally give up easily. And yes my dear man i do frown on passions when they cloud judgement and or a mission. Passion unchecked in any form is a dangerous two edge sword. It often blinds you to reality." As the man begins to light his cigareet the lady responds "Please do not do that, I do not wish to cough up a lung and need my voice"

"Now before i begin my little dog and pony show is there any other questions or comments"

Stalker
[sblock]The Gray One or sometimes referred to as the Gray Lady, is rumored to be one of the chief operatives and intelligence officers in the Republic as well as one of it's most deadly assassians. you can thank a natural 20[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 26, 2009)

"Chomp.. chomp.. GULP!!" Frigin sits eating through all the talk. "Surlp!" he washes down the food with some soup. 

At the mention of any questions he lifts his head and asks "Where is the crates you wish moved?" 

[sblock=ooc] It is hard to play someone well not dumb but uneducated it should be Where _are _the crates... and using _little_  words lol [/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 26, 2009)

With humor in his eyes, Arie gestures with his hands to indicate she should continue. He continues to eat as if he has the Marshle Father looking over his sholder with an iron ruler to rap his knuckls if he does any thing wrong.


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 26, 2009)

Concluding that he is playing well outside of his league, Stalker decides to stay quite and listen. After all, he may learn something from the knee of master.

As the lady prepares to begin her "dog and pony show", Stalker stops eating and gives her his full attention.


----------



## Lou (Sep 26, 2009)

*Charley Demmo, Priest of the Light*

Charley decides that this is going to be like dinner with the Cardinal and begins to eat slowly and on his best behavior while listening intently to what is said.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 28, 2009)

Braxton remains quiet, silently studying the woman and her answers to the others' questions.


----------



## Kagehiro (Sep 28, 2009)

Netzach snuffs out the butt, and then goes back to dipping his bread in soup and eating it with cheese.
"No please continue.  You have my interest at this time."


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 28, 2009)

Enjoying the dinner immensely after the fare provide by the town jail, Frigin nugs Braxton out of his concentrated stare. Their eyes lock and it looks like Frigin has an important question to ask but may be afraid to.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Sep 28, 2009)

Orion shrugs, a slight frown still upon his face. He takes a few bites of food, settling in to listen. However, he remains alert and ready to black out the room and run at the first sign of trouble...


----------



## Rhun (Sep 30, 2009)

Braxton nods at Friggin, as if telling him to go ahead and ask his question.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 30, 2009)

*Frigin*

"You gonna eat that?" the big man asks sheepishly, pointing to a ripe piece of fruit near Braxton's plate.

[sblock=ooc] I am laugh so hard i can hardly type  [/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Sep 30, 2009)

Braxton smiles at the big man's appetite, and pushes his plate over to Friggin.


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 3, 2009)

"It's is very simple gentlmen, I am recruiting a time of intelligence agents to perform various missions. I require that that have patience, some intelligence and more important the common sense to be quite an listen when they are in over their head. If you should accept the offer then you will undergo one years worth of training at our academy where you will each specialize in skills most suited to your personality and talents. While training you will receive a monthly stripend of 100 silver pieces in addition to free room an board. Upon completion of your graduation then you will be given missons as deemed necessary. Additionaly compensation in the form of 75 percent of any incidential treasure you find during the coruse of the mission will of course be yours The other 25 will go to fund the intelligence service"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 3, 2009)

"Hmmmm" 
_'that would make some very nice donations to the temple and monistary'_ thinks Arie to himself.


----------



## ghostcat (Oct 3, 2009)

Stalker listens carefully as the lady outlines her proposal. He gives a wry smile at the comment about about listening when your in over your head as he had already made a mental note to never get on this lady's wrong side, so he knows that it definitely applies to the current situation. Therefore, Stalker waits until he is sure that she is completely finished before saying "I'm in. Just a couple of questions. Is this a clandestine organisation? If so, what's our cover?"  He was also about to ask if it was a "once in no way out deal" but stopped himself as he suspects he knows the answer.


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 3, 2009)

"Yes it will be clandestine...the covers will depend on the mission and the area your going into...that is why you will spend the next year in training to learn to adapt and to be evaluated in regards to your skills"


----------



## Dragonwriter (Oct 3, 2009)

Orion sighs, but there is a hint of a sardonic smile on his face. "It would appear I have no choice... No, milady, I don't mean you are pressuring me. I mean my own curiosity would murder me in my sleep if I passed this up. So, count me in."


----------



## Rhun (Oct 3, 2009)

Braxton smiles and seems to grow more relaxed as the lady describes the service. It sounded right up his alley. And one hundred silver pieces a month? That wasn't bad at all. He knew wealthy farmers and merchants that didn't make that much coin.


----------



## jkason (Oct 3, 2009)

"Probably the oddest recruitment I've ever heard of," Donovan says. "So what's the goal of your organization? You've told us what you're offering our purses, but what sort of work is it you do?"


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 3, 2009)

"Simply put we look after the Republic's interest in this nasty times. We keep the confederation carefully watched as well some of our other neighbors and we stop internal dissent before it can reach a boiling point."


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 4, 2009)

Frigin stops eating as the lady starts to speak,(mostly do to their being no more food around him). He looks a little confused at first and then his face brightens as he is told that the job will last a year and he will get 100 silver every month. "This is great!" he says before the lady is truly finished but with a look he is quiet again. As the others voice their opinions about the work they are about to do and even ask what it is they are to do, the confused look resurfaces on Frigin's face.

"Clan... claninsty... I don't understand you wish us to be a Clan in a stine?? I don't know what that is... will we get a uniform?" he asks.

To Orion he pipes in "No one will kill you if I am on guard friend so have no worries."

He listen very intently almost leaning towards the lady when it is asked what the group will be doing, then slams a hand on the table and laughs. "HA! You are going to teach us to be cooks!"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 4, 2009)

Arie leans over to Frigin and says quietly, "Claudestine. It means secret and sneaky. You are not to tell any one who you are or what you are doing, unles the leader says you can." 

The monk/priest inwardly smiles at the simplicity of the mind of the loyal fighter.


----------



## ghostcat (Oct 4, 2009)

Stalker quietly curses himself for not making himself clearer. He also realises that he inadvertently made an assumption, which his dad told him never to do. So the question is _Is the school in town or is it in the middle of nowhere?_ He decides that the answer is not really important at this stage and holds his tongue.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 4, 2009)

Nico listens carefully to everything the Lady tells the group, weighing his various commitments and loyalties before replying.

"Sounds like an excellent opportunity to me - count me in, Lady!"

_A couple of opportunities, actually . . ._


----------



## Rhun (Oct 4, 2009)

Braxton finally speaks up. "Lady, while this sounds like a remarkable opportunity that I am quite interested in, what happens if say in six months we decide this isn't for us? Are we free to leave at that time, or once we agree are we indentured to you?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 4, 2009)

"And I would like to ask of you a similar question,'What if we find a difference between what the light teaches and what your school teaches?' "


----------



## jkason (Oct 4, 2009)

*Donovan Tepari, human cleric*

Donovan nods to Braxton and Arie. "Put in their camp. What are our exit opportunities, now or in the future?"


----------



## Kagehiro (Oct 5, 2009)

Netzach nods nonchalantly.  It's evident he doesn't care as all things come secondary to his primary goal of freeing himself from the demon.  However this base of operations, and the stripend could help to give him a way that he can take to his quest.
"Fair enough, but if these teachers get uppity I'm drawing blood.  I won't be turned into some bringer of the light like the rest, but I have no qualms with working for them for a fee."


----------



## Kagehiro (Oct 8, 2009)

The demon claims Netzach, striking him into nothingness instantly.

His form is uncreated and his soul becomes the possesion of a demon forever.


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 16, 2009)

In response to questions, the Lady Maria says "It it not that simple..once commited you must complete the entire training program. A good number of the lessions are designed to test your limits, your values, etc. We can not simply have you quit because the going gets uncomfortable..as in the field you will often be faced with much more difficult and trying circumastanes. I can assure you that the programs and course are well supervised by both lay and church officals to be sure we do nothing that endagers you recklessly."

Pausing she continues.."I do hope you can see the logic behind this. Now is something extradionary comes up then you can petion for discharge and that will be reviewed based upon the circumstance initating the request."

As the man goes a little wild eyed, the lady seems to nod her head. "Four very large man enter the room with speed that defies their great bulk and they quickly remove Netzach from the room after first putting a black hood over his head and smacking him soundly on the head.

"I am truly sorry for that gentlemen but I will only tolerate so much"


----------



## Rhun (Oct 16, 2009)

Braxton nods. "Fair enough, Lady Maria. Count me in."


----------



## jkason (Oct 16, 2009)

*Donovan Tepari, human cleric*

Donovan raises an eyebrow as the man is taken away. Oddly enough, the show seems to alter his mood somewhat. He shrugs then, the barest hint of a smile on his face, and says, "However much I balk at your methods getting me here, let's see what you've got," he says by way of joining.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 16, 2009)

Arie stands and says, "If you do not tolerate that man, then I find your standings to have possible parrallels to mine. I am in Lady Maria."

He then bows and re-seats himself.


----------



## ghostcat (Oct 17, 2009)

Stalker dispassionately watches as the man is dragged away. He had always felt that he was a disaster waiting to happen and wondered why Lady Maria had chosen him. After further thought he decided that the lady likes to give people every possible chance but that failure is not an option.

Still the more he heard the more he liked her offer, so even though he had already expressed his interest a bit of re-enforcement wouldn't hurt. "Well I haven't heard anything that would make me change my mind, so I'm still in."


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 18, 2009)

"I..I..am in, just don't drag me off too." Frigin says not sure what happened. But those who said they were "in" didn't get a bag over their head so Frigin figured that was how to keep it from happening.


----------



## renau1g (Oct 19, 2009)

Llyr looks around and now that the one man that he had trepidation in dealing with was removed, he stepped forward and bowed deeply to the woman "I am willing to take up this task m'Lady, you shall have the voice of Llyr Vaughn on your side." as he swings the lute off his back and strings a few notes softly.


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 20, 2009)

Laughing she says.."Then your first assignment is to eat and drink well" and she claps her hands at which point a door opens and several very attractive and scantily clad serving lasses enter carrying a tray of chicken roasted with rosemary and garlic...a leg of lamb..several different types of roasts and meat pies and a nice selection of broiled fish. Accompaning it are platters of vegetiables and different ales and wines. "Please do did in while we converse"


----------



## renau1g (Oct 20, 2009)

Llyr has to hold himself back from scarfing down the food in a manner unbecoming of one in the presence of a Lady. He will enjoy some of the lamb, cutting off a piece of the tender meat and slowing chewing it to ensure all the flavour is enjoyed. "Wine, please" the bard requests as they are seated. 

He stops mid-meal and looks to Lady Maria, "Somehow I doubt all our assignments will be this enjoyable, but thank you for this" Llyr says, then returns to his meal, this time sampling some of the broiled fish. After filling up, the bard will stand and offer to play a soft tune while the rest finish.


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 20, 2009)

"AHH by the LIGHT!!" Frigin says happy there was more to eat. "Your job may be the best I have ever had." he comments digging into everything.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 20, 2009)

Nico thoroughly enjoys his food, and it shows. He samples everything, his face lighting up as he tastes real food again. Once finished, he sits and makes quiet conversation with those around him until the Lady speaks again. It's clear from his manners that he has been exposed to a genteel way of life at some point.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 20, 2009)

Arie quietly enjois the variety of foods with ale. He does not eat vey much of the food, barely more then a sample, but the number of varieties with the size are more then enough to plese his pallate and his stomach. when done he leans back with a conteented smile on his face. the rest of the meals is spent listening to the music and sipping his ale.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Oct 20, 2009)

Orion sighs with reflief as the crazed Netzach is taken away. "About time..."

The young man is rather taken aback when the serving girls enter. He was a farmboy, then a church member after all... But it doesn't stop him from enjoying watching, while simultaeneously turning a slight shade of pink. He samples a little bit of every dish, but doesn't load up his plate, as he doesn't want to overeat.


----------



## ghostcat (Oct 20, 2009)

Stalker eyes lit up when he sees the serving girls. However, his father had drilled in to him the proper way to behave in the presence of ladies. So he decides to save that particular treat for later. Instead he helps himself to a portion of roast, a bit of chicken (if one eats garlic, all should eat garlic), a meat pie and some veg. Deciding that he needs to keep his wits about him, he only takes a small mug of ale, which he nurses. "So lady. Is there anything in particular you wish to converse about?


----------



## jkason (Oct 20, 2009)

Donovan joins the others in enjoying his meal, bracing himself inwardly for whatever hardship such gluttony is sure to conceal.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 20, 2009)

Braxton eats and drinks but lightly, and remains fairly quiet throughout the meal.


----------



## Lou (Oct 21, 2009)

*Charley Demmo, Priest of the Light*

Charley finds a dish to his liking and digs in, wine and all. _Whatever the bishop thinks about this, this woman is sure to think it for him_, he thinks. Charley keeps quiet, listening to the others and trying to remember how the woman answers each question. 

[sblock=DM only]
Charley thinks to himself, _At some point, I'll have to ask about the bishop. And eyes forward and upwards, ignore the serving girls. It's sure to be a test of your vows._
_[/sblock]_


----------



## renau1g (Nov 10, 2009)

Llyr plays some enchanting after dinner music to soothe everyone's overfilled bellies.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RzCnVZzRifA


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 10, 2009)

Thump, thump, thump.

Frigin keeps time to the song by banging on the table, then when he figures out the chorus he joins in "OH!! It ain't gonna rain no more, it ain't gonna rain no more. How in the world hmm, hmm, hmm." He starts to hum the parts he doesn't know and when the song is finished he bangs his approval loudly on the table top.

THUMP!!,THUMP!!,THUMP!!

"HAHA great song my friend." he says to the bard.

[sblock=ooc] can't believe what you have me listening to. [/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Nov 11, 2009)

Braxton chuckles at his new companions' antics, and goes back to picking at his meal.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 12, 2009)

Arie lets his mouth curl into a grin as he sees the mood in the room lighten, but he still remains reserved.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 16, 2010)

*bumpity bump bump*


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 16, 2010)

[sblock=ooc] Do your avatars get uglier or do I need my glasses cleaned LOL  [/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 16, 2010)

Why is every one picking on  my cute little puppy dog avitar! Leif was picking on it too. *Pout*


----------



## Rhun (Jan 16, 2010)

No reason to bump JA's threads. He'll know where they are when he comes back.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 17, 2010)

eh. I was 'in the neighborhood' so i figured i stick my nose in.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 17, 2010)

Scott DeWar said:


> eh. I was 'in the neighborhood' so i figured i stick my nose in.




You just got me all excited when I saw a new post! And then, I was let down. :-(


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 18, 2010)

ooops. Sorry


----------



## J. Alexander (May 8, 2010)

*Restart*

Guys 
I am going to continue this game as it never really got started and i know where i was going...hit me back if your wanting to proceed


----------



## Lou (May 8, 2010)

OOC:  If you're going to continue this game, I'm in.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 8, 2010)

OOC:

Likewise! I really like Nico III, and would like to see how he ends up. But only if you're going to reboot it anyway - don't keep it around just 'cause I'd be willing to play. I'd rather see you do one or two games with good involvement on both sides of the screen than try to juggle four or five plus 'RL' and have none of the games end up being the quality they could be.

And if you want to keep an old game but can only do one, I'd vote for 'The Great North.' I don't know anything about that one and am not personally involved in it, but I've heard the long time players (Rhun, I'm talking about you here) speak of that one with love and enthusiasm and I'd hate to see it scrapped in favor of one that never really got off the ground.


----------



## Dragonwriter (May 9, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]
I am still here and interested. I liked Orion's premise, and still haven't gotten to play a Binder. 
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (May 11, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] I still wish to play Frigin I haven't got to break anything yet.  So I'm in. 

Keeping this 3.5?? or are we switching??[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (May 20, 2010)

*Dinner Continued*

'No we shall keep it pleaseant and lite this first dinner" The lady says. "Please gentlemen do enjoy yourself throughly this evening as of tomorrow you shall all be in training" and with a slight smile..."And i do mean enjoy all the benefits offered gentlemen"


----------



## HolyMan (May 21, 2010)

"I've eaten just about everything here." Frigin says wiping his lips with the back of his arm. "What more could there be?" he asks stumped at the statement.

[sblock=OOC] Getting back into character shouldn't be to hard I can do big and dumb real easy. [/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (May 21, 2010)

*Diiner*

With a slight peel of laughter she says "Oh dear...now i fear i will have to embarrss us both".....clapping her hands she takes a sip of wine at which point a door opens and 8 females and 4 males enter all scantly glad and from 16 to 22 years of age..."I would not have it said that i subject you to the riogrs of training without one last blissful evening. You gentlemen are free to chose as your own personal taste dictates"


----------



## HolyMan (May 21, 2010)

Frigin immeditaly sized up the tall voluptuous female in the center of the group. She was almost as tall as he and had curves within curves. He licked his lips and stared into the woman's dark eyes. 

She shyly turned her head and a strand of raven like hair fell over her face. Besotten almost immeditely the warrior arose from his chair knocking it over. "My lady," he said as if in awe. "Might I know your intentions. I wish for family and hearth, but I am still young." he says in all seriousness to their host.

[sblock=OOC] Haha how old is he anyway it has been a long time. Maybe after someone else posts Frigin will "get it" but I didn't think he would know what bliss truly meant in relation to concubines. [/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (May 21, 2010)

Orion coughs and sputters on his sip of wine. His face goes bright red at the sight of the all the women, with hardly a yard of clothing between them. He gets his shock under control, but only manages to shake his head and wave any attention away. The young scholar had no idea this meeting would be so… unusual.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 21, 2010)

Nico looks at the women arrayed before him appreciatively. He wastes little time selecting a delicate seeming beauty with black hair and olive skin; her knowledgeable eyes and the way she moves tell him she's not the frail flower she appears.

Bowing over her hand, he makes his introductions and cocks an eyebrow at his host - clearly asking for permission to withdraw.


----------



## ghostcat (May 21, 2010)

Stalker is still intimated by the lady's present, so for the time being he mostly restricts himself to eating and chatting to the lady and his new companions. Although he does keep making surreptitious glances and smiles at a particularly sunning red-head who has caught his eye.  Sometime during the evening he will covertly pocket his purse. For his part, unless really pressed, Stalkers conversation will be inconsequential.

Only when it is obviously that the meal is over and others are starting to leave, will Stalker get up, bid the lady a polite goodnight and walk over to the red-head. After talking together for a couple of minutes, they will quietly leave together.


----------



## jkason (May 21, 2010)

*Donovan Tepari, human cleric*

Donovan raises an eyebrow as their host introduces her next 'gift' to the group. He looks across the others a moment, then back to those gathered for perusal. 

"We've been locked away quite some time," Donovan says. As he stands from his finished meal, he walks over to the most well-muscled of the 4 men. "Feeling a bit out of shape. Could use a good sparring partner before I have to face the world." 

He bows to the others at the table, offering no further explanation and his gaze unapologetic, then turns to return to his quarters with the servant.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 21, 2010)

Having been raised as a monk has left Arie a little lacking in . . . Practical applications shall we say . . . to the writings of some of the more exotic texts that are usually hidden away by, well, who knows who . He see a young, dark haired beaty standing a bit nervous and unsure of herself. 

He cleans his face and hands of any food debris, tucks away his payment and sneaks some of the proffered delights within his robes.

grabbing some more of the fruits he himself enjoyed he offers it to the young girl and asks, "are you hungry? " then he leads her to a corner to let her eat. He watchers her demeener while she does so so as to ascertain if she has been starved or otherwise mistreated herself. when she is done eating he whispers to her "fear not, I am gentle." and then leads her away to privet quarters. . . . . .


----------



## J. Alexander (May 21, 2010)

*Dinner*

Sensing the party has turned it's attentions to other areas. the lady takes nico's hint as well as the others and brings the dinner to a close. "I must be off gentlmen I shall see you sometime in the future to be sure..but for now be welcome and focus on the training...." she then stands up and exitis the room.


----------



## Rhun (May 21, 2010)

Braxton raises and eyebrow and looks around the table at his companions. "Are we to be trained here, then?" It is clear that the young man is still a bit confused about the situation he has suddenly found himself in.


----------



## ghostcat (May 22, 2010)

On the way out of the dinning room, Stalker looks back over his shoulder and responds to Braxton's comments. "As training start in the morning. I expect we will find out about where exactly then. Tonight is for pleasure which, if the lady's previous actions are anything to go by, will be in very short supply in the near future. I just hope I have time to go back to my digs and collect my stuff. So saying, Stalker guides his lady friend out of the door and follows her upstairs.


----------



## HolyMan (May 23, 2010)

Watching the others select a female and then retire for the evening, understanding finally dawns in Frigin's eyes. "Well met indeed!" he cries going over to the large woman he can't take his eyes off of. Hoisting her into the air he spins around a few times and the vieled beauty laughs lightly at him. "We shall have some bliss and perhaps a kiss." he says letting her drop lightly to the ground but not taking his eyes from hers. 

For the others it is like Frigin, is in a world of his own. He barely makes eye contact or seems to know there are others even there. The big warrior sweeps his prize up into his arms and then heads out of the dining chamber. "Today has been a great day!" he says by way of good night before leaving.


----------



## Rhun (May 26, 2010)

Braxton shrugs and decides to follow suit. The handsome rogue smiles warmly at a slender blonde lass, and motions her over to him.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 1, 2010)

*The School*

Having spent a few hours in extra curricular activities the party soon finds itself fast asleep in their own chambers. Then one by one the party is awakened to find themself's all neatly tied up and in a large empty room. They are awakened by buckets of icy cold water being thrown upon them. As the party becomes concious they see a brute of a man walking down the line with a bamboo cane neatly rapping each party members feet with a few stinging blows as he passes...

Rule number one gentlmen...never let your guard down and accept something as it seems...you have just fallen into one of the oldest ploys around "The Honey Pot"  For this you must due penance"  he then passes each member and with a wicked knife cuts your bonds... ' i do hope you gentlmen feel up to an early morning run"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 1, 2010)

_Ugh. This reminds me of that time . . .  OK, Nico, no time for that! Just keep your head about you and remember you've got secrets to keep. Suck it up and play dumb!_

Nico groans slightly and shoots a disgusted glare at the brute as he walks the line, then winces in pain as the bamboo slaps his bare sole. "Hey, what's the big . . . OUCH! Cut it out!"

As his bonds are cut he rolls his eyes and groans in dismay at the mention of running. "Light, running? You sure know how to take the fun out of what should be happy memories . . ."

_Maybe if I just keep . . . what was her name? Oh, yes, Megan. Maybe if I just keep our evening pleasantries firmly in mind it will make the time pass more quickly._


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jun 1, 2010)

Orion groans to wakefulness. The stinging strike on his foot reminds him of certain other priests when he was studying, not long ago. Though they never started so early, or with ice water… The young man stands and stretches a little. “Maybe letting my imagination just kill me would have been better,” he mumbles as he bends his knees slightly. He nods slightly. “Ready,” he says as he prepares for the run.


----------



## jkason (Jun 1, 2010)

*Donovan Tepari, human cleric*

Donovan barely grimaces at the caning, and says nothing as the group is freed. He merely takes note once again of the methods of his new master and sets to with the morning run.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 1, 2010)

"the honey pot. a lesson surrived is a lesson learned."

Arie then procedes to prepare for a run by streching out the kinks from being hog tied.


----------



## ghostcat (Jun 1, 2010)

Stalker comes suddenly awake and struggles against his bonds. Only when he is hit with the cane does he stops struggling, having failed to loosen them. He looks round the room and waits to see what happens next. Finally free of his bonds he appraises the "trainer". Rubbing his sore feet he says "Not really. I'm not dressed for it." referring to the fact he is stark naked. 

[sblock=OOC]I'm assuming that we are still wearing what we went to sleep in."[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 2, 2010)

At stalkers menting of not being dressed for it, arie looks about for his belongings.


----------



## Lou (Jun 2, 2010)

*Charley Demmo, Human Cleric*

Charley rubs his wrists and ankles as his bonds are cut.  "Try to help a young lass say her prayers properly, and this is the thanks I get."  _Oh well, as long as they keep feeding me._


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 3, 2010)

Frigin looks clearly upset at not waking up were he thought he would. "But.. but," he says teeth starting to chatter from the chilly water. "My Ressia said she would be mine, we talked long into the night and made plans for.. Ouch!!"

The crack comes to Frigin's feet and silences him, at the mention of running he says, "I want to see my Ressia not..." Frigin stops noticing the others there in a similar state. As his bonds are cut he bows his head in shame, "She wasn't my Ressia, she was a trick." 

When the running starts Frigin focuses all extra thoughts to Ressia, remembering ever detail from the night before, he wouldn't be tricked so again.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 3, 2010)

"I'm really not much of the running type," says Braxton, rubbing his foot where he had been struck by the cane. It wasn't that he was in bad shape...in fact, Braxton was quite athletic. He just simply didn't like to run.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 4, 2010)

After what seems to be hours..the party is told to hit the showers and lead to  a large common shower room. Upon stepping on the tiles in their bare feet they party knows they are in trouble. The tiles are like ice underneath their feet. "Ladies you have ten minutes to be presentable. When you are finished exit the room, walk 25 feet turn to your left and knock."


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 4, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] Questions? did we run naked and do we have clothes for after our shower. If the answers are yes and no respectively it's a shame that Kagehiro guy left he would have felt right at home. LOL [/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 4, 2010)

*Showers*

FYI - The party was forced to run nude the entire time...your belongings have apparently been packed up and are not at your disposal.....once you exit the showers you find simple grey wool tunics and sandles awaiting you.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 4, 2010)

Nico runs and showers unabashedly - during the run his mind is plainly 'elsewhere,' and he showers with the nonchalance of one who has spent much time in athletic training and public bathing.

He dons the simple robe and sandals and proceeds to the next 'adventure.'


----------



## Rhun (Jun 4, 2010)

While Braxton opposed running naked at first, with little recourse he simply cleared his mind and focused on the task ahead. He showers as quickly as possible, and then dons the sandals and grey tunic. The coarse wool itches as he shrugs into it. "I'm used to rather finer materials than this...what did we get ourselves into?"


----------



## jkason (Jun 4, 2010)

*Donavan Tepari, human cleric*

As with the others, Donovan showers as quickly as possible and dresses in the flimsy garments their trainer has supplied, awaiting their next task.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 5, 2010)

Arie is quite use to the monastic life of his order and is pretty much simply changing his robe of one color to that of another after the run and shower. He follows orders explicitly.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 5, 2010)

Frigin follows the others as he has no ideal what is truly going on. This is the first job he ever had that would give you food, wine, and women one day, and the next treat you like a poor man's slave.

Donning the small tunic the large warrior only shrugs and follows wondering what was next.


----------



## Lou (Jun 5, 2010)

*Charley Demmo, Human Cleric*

_I hope we get fed soon, _Charley thinks as they finish the long run.  "Ah yes, a shower.  Wonderful."  He washes off, dries off, and gets dressed as quickly as possible.


----------



## ghostcat (Jun 5, 2010)

Although he was never actually in the army, Stalker is an army brat and so he knows all about the horrors of basic training. He also knows that if you show any weakness at all you get picked on. So he just keeps quite and follows the instructor as they go on a naked run. He doesn't actually smile but he tries to look like he is enjoying himself, which is actually not far from the truth. Following the run its the cold shower, he knows that one as well but that's more endure rather than enjoy. Finally, just within the allowed time he is showered, dressed and outside the appointed door.

[sblock=JA]My character sheet has a dog animal companion, which has not appeared so far. So can we play it so he meets him at the appropriate point or do you want Stalker to start worrying about him.[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 9, 2010)

The party follows the directions and to their suprise arrives at a stone wall.

ghostcat
[sblock]we can do it either way[/sblock]


----------



## Lou (Jun 9, 2010)

*Charley Demmo, Human Cleric*

Charley looks at the wall, looks at the others, turns and looks back towards the showers and mentally follows the instructions back to the wall, using his finger to point out the steps. Shrugging, Charley reaches out and knocks on the wall.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 9, 2010)

As he is wearing naught but the basic clothing givin to him from earlier after the shower he arrives to the assigned door only to find charly knocking on a brick wall.

"hmmm. Hit a brick wall in our education have we?" He then procedes to search slowly and diligently about looking to find any secret door.

take 20 on search (+4) for 24

"I read about secret doors in the books at he monistary's library in the arcutecture and engineering section"


----------



## Rhun (Jun 9, 2010)

Braxton merely sighs, and watches as his companions knock upon and search the brick wall.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 9, 2010)

Nico steps up to the wall and raps sharply on it three times. He then leans casually against one of the corridor walls and watches his cohorts as they approach the puzzle.


----------



## jkason (Jun 9, 2010)

*Donovan Tepari, human cleric*

Donovan joins the others outside, then sighs as they reach the wall. 

"Are we still being taught lessons in misplaced trust?" he groans. "This goes on much longer, and I'm not sure I'll believe these people if they tell me the sky is blue."

He waits patiently, however, as some of the others knock.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 10, 2010)

"But why wouldn't you believe them? The sky is blue so they wouldn't be lying." Frigin says scratching his bald head. 

"Prehaps this is a test of strength? Maybe we should find something to use to break this wall down." he says casting about for anything useful.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 10, 2010)

"If the sky is cloudy and they say it is blue, then would they be lying?

Besides, I could get more searching done if there wasn't so much sighing going on." says Arie with a smile.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 11, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> "Prehaps this is a test of strength? Maybe we should find something to use to break this wall down." he says casting about for anythging useful.






"What about your skull?" jests Braxton to his large companion. "It should be tougher than brick, right?"


----------



## ghostcat (Jun 11, 2010)

Having stayed in the shower until the last possible moment, Stalker arrives at the designated point well behind the others. Puzzled by the bit of the conversation he had overheard as he walked down the corridor and the way the others are milling about he says "What's the problem" then seeing the wall, he continues "Oh. forget it." 

After a brief moment of thought, Stalker says "Did he mean one person knocks for the group, or should we all knock?" Putting words to practise, he knocks on the left hand wall. Then deciding its time to think outside of the box, he starts to search the right-hand wall. 

[sblock=OOC]Take 20 on search (+12) for 32.[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 15, 2010)

*Training*

In response to the knocking...a door opens in the wall. Stepping thru it you find yourself in a room with several long trestle tables in it set with pitches and cups.

A voice that you figure you will come to hate call out. "Sit down ladies time to eat"


----------



## jkason (Jun 15, 2010)

*Donovan Tepari, human cleric*

"Seems a waste of a secret door just hiding a mess hall," Donovan says under his breath, but shrugs rather than complaining and does as ordered.


----------



## Lou (Jun 15, 2010)

*Charley Demmo, Human Cleric*

_Oh good.  Food._  thinks Charley.  He finds a seat and sits down, looking over the tables and the room to see what the plan is. He keeps his hands in his lap for now.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 15, 2010)

"By the Light!" Frigin bellows. "I am hungry enough to eat the very stones here themselves."

Sitting quickly he starts on the first thing he finds edible.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 15, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> "By the Light!" Frigin bellows. "I am hungry enough to eat the very stones here themselves."
> 
> Sitting quickly he starts on the first thing he finds edible.




"be care ful for what you wish for. they jsut may make you do just that."

_"ah perhaps some steaming rolled oats fand fresh fruit or breakfast" _ thinks arie to himself.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 15, 2010)

Always up for a meal - since one never knows how long it'll be 'till the next one - Nico takes a seat and begins stoking up. He does try to stay Alert for food that tastes 'off.'


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 16, 2010)

*Training*

After a skimpy meal the party is lead back to a very spartan barracks and time passes quickly. Endless classes and real world exercised in combat, survelliance, information gathering, forgery, interrogation, and other such spycraft consume every waking hour as each individuals skills are identifed and enhanced. At the end of the training..everyone now has the above listed skills as a class skill.

Additionaly ever one needs to roll a d20  three times and add the following result to their character skills. This is to reflect areas develope in the school that you did not know you had or that were enhanced.

01 - +2 to dexterity
02 - +1 to constution
03 - +1 to strenght
04 - + 2 charisma
05 - +1 to attack
06 - +1 to AC
07 - +5 sill points to hide
08 - +5 skill points to diplomacy
09 - +5 skill points to forgery
10 - +10 skill points to use magic item
11 - + 5 base hit points
12 - + 3 points to intelligence
13 - add the feat quick draw
14 - add the feat iron will
15 - add the feat finesse
16 - add the feat power attack
17 - add the feat endurance
18 - + 2 on saves vs poision
19 - Add the feat Brew/Creat Poision
20 - Roll again 2 time

ALL ROLL MUST BE DONE ON INVISIBLE CASTLE.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 16, 2010)

Braxton takes a seat at the table, ready for a bit of food after the long run.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jun 16, 2010)

Orion heaves a sigh as he sits at the table… And then the blur of training comes. The young blonde man was hard-pressed to maintain his devotions to the spirits of the Light, but maintain them he did, even while learning the new skills for his new service.

[sblock=OOC and Rolls]
Got these rolls: 19, 10 and 2.
Orion learns how to create poisons (Malphas is going to be very tempting).
+10 bonus to Use Magic Item/Device.
And +1 CON.

Not too shabby. 

And I'll add those in an sblock to the RG, along with the new class skills.
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 17, 2010)

Nicodemus loses himself in the routine of training, coming to enjoy the rigorous courses and soaking up new knowledge like a sponge.

[sblock=Rolls]Training Rolls (1d20=13, 1d20=18, 1d20=4)

So: Quick Draw, +2 Save vs. Poison, +2 Charisma. Problem is, he already has Quick Draw. Maybe we should roll again if we roll something the character already has? Can't really draw a weapon faster than a Free Action, so he can't improve on this one like you did for HM's.[/sblock]


----------



## Lou (Jun 17, 2010)

*Charley Demmo, Human Cleric*

Charley falls into routine on the training, acting as a medic as needed to keep everyone healed. He finds the training improves his combat skills, his toughness, and his forgery skills.

[sblock=rolls/results]
Roll Lookup
05 - +1 to attack
09 - +5 skill points to forgery
11 - + 5 base hit points
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jun 17, 2010)

*Donovan Tepari, human cleric*

Donovan sets to the training, and while he picks up no new skills, he does find that--in addition to the general toughening he might expect--the training gives him a much more focused state of mind and clarity of thought than he's ever experienced. 

[sblock=OOC]Training enhancements. (1d20=12, 1d20=3, 1d20=2) +3 int, +1 each to str and con. Not sure if the int change affects skill points now or at the next level? Also, I have question marks for my HP. Apparently I missed it if there was a decision on how to figure them? I adjusted the base formula on my sheet, though, to reflect Donovan's new Constitution (that one I know is a retroactive change.).[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Jun 17, 2010)

Stalker joins the other for breakfast. Suspecting what is coming he eats lightly before throwing himself into the training. Although Stalker would have liked to have improved his existing skills, he is not too unhappy about being made to learning new skills.

[sblock=Rolls]1d20=12, 1d20=13, 1d20=10

10 - +10 skill points to use magic item
12 - + 3 points to intelligence
13 - add the feat quick draw

Do I get to use 8 extra skill points for the increased intelligence?[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 18, 2010)

Frigin never having had anything close to regular schooling, took to the training like a fish to water. He enjoyed every aspect of the training and would have a huge grin on his face while running, learning to handle his weapon better or any other time.

But the barbarian oddly enough found the most fun in what the grim voiced man called "Supplemental Item Bonding". During these times Frigin would be givin a slim stick and said that if he "bonded" with the item it would start to glow. Weeks of training and practice and Frigin finally got his stick to work. Excited he tried "bonding" with others and found that some just didn't light up, (one actually spouted a jet of flame that caught a nearby tapestry on fire). 

During study times Frigin worked his hardest, (running, push ups, and swordplay came as natural as breathing) but the "bookwork" was a daughting task that Frigin worked hard to get through. And although after all the training the warrior still couldn't read or write, he did do an excellent job at copying handwriting in the forgery class. And his fellow students commented on how he retained everything he was learning as if he grew a little bit smarter everyday.

[sblock=OOC]
Sorry JA couldn't let the chance to try and explain a few things IC go by. Here is my rolls/effects, and I also have ?? on my character sheet for HP and maybe now that should read ?? + 5 

EDIT: I was not so much wondering about skill points for the raise in INT but was wondering if maybe we were taught an additional language or two?

Rolls:
1d20 = 20, 11, 10 
1d20 = 16, 12 

Effect:
Roll again 2 times
+5 base hit points
+10 use magic device
+3 to INT
add feat power attack (already have so changed to +1 attack and damage)
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 19, 2010)

[sblock]







J. Alexander said:


> After a skimpy meal the party is lead back to a very spartan barracks and time passes quickly. Endless classes and real world exercised in combat, survelliance, information gathering, forgery, interrogation, and other such spycraft consume every waking hour as each individuals skills are identifed and enhanced. At the end of the training..everyone now has the above listed skills as a class skill.
> 
> Additionaly ever one needs to roll a d20  three times and add the following result to their character skills. This is to reflect areas develope in the school that you did not know you had or that were enhanced.
> 
> ...




[/sblock]

[sblock=my 3 d 20]
my 3 d 20
1d20=11, 1d20=9, 1d20=3

EDIT: I seem to have forgotten to do hp. What method are hp rolled? average, 3/4,  max rolled on IC ...?


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 19, 2010)

[sblock=LOL] I don't think amyone has HP Scott seems that was something we were going to get when we needed them. [/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 19, 2010)

oh. i forgot i guess.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 29, 2010)

*Graduation*

One brisk morning the party is awankend at the unusual hour of 9 am instead of the usual hour of 5 am.


The instructior they have come to hate says "Gentlemen,,your presence is requested within the next hour in the dining room"


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 29, 2010)

"YAWN!" 

"I think I slept to much," Frigin says stretching and putting his feet on the floor. He goes through his early morning warm ups, even though it looks like there will be no early morning jog.

Once finished he dresses in the standard "school" uniform and waits for the others, so they may leave as a group.


----------



## jkason (Jun 29, 2010)

*Donovan Tepari, human cleric*

Donovan dresses quickly and quietly, eyes and ears alert; his experiences so far with his new employer have left him suspect of any and all changes in routine. But while he distrusts whatever heralds this change, he's quite certain a failure to comply would be punished out of hand, and so he joins the others to head down.


----------



## Lou (Jun 29, 2010)

*Charley Demmo, Human Cleric*

Learning the late hour, Charley wonders why he didn't wake at the usual time.  The extra sleep has helped clear his head, so he guesses that the lack of sleep for days on end had left him too fatigued to develop a sleep pattern.

Charley warms up, cleans up, dresses, and prays for his spells before the group moves off to breakfast.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jun 29, 2010)

Orion’s skepticism is well-concealed as the instructor he has cursed many a time comes at such a late hour. The young man dresses quickly, scratches his scalp a bit and quickly draws the seal of Eurynome. He makes his pact with the Mother of the Material before stepping out of his room and heading to the dining room. As he walks, his feet leave oddly slick, glistening points, while his eyes are furtive.

[sblock=OOC]
Binding Check for Eurynome (this is assuming I have a piece of chalk, charcoal or something with which to draw): 19. 
So… Bad pact. Woohoo! Extreme Paranoia, here I come! 
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 29, 2010)

Arie is use to waking at early hours and is found meditating on the floor. When the instructor enters he listens passively, dispite his growing dislike toward the man.

"before any leave, are there any injuries still remaining on any one needing healing?" he asks, being concerend that this next test may actually become deadly.

As there were no responses, he heads out fully ready, and equiped with only the rough cloth robe and what ever the 'gracious' host has given them.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 29, 2010)

Nico wakes at the usual time, grins as he realizes that no one is banging metal pots at his bedside or dumping ice-water on him, and rolls over. It seems he's being awakened as soon as he closes his eyes, but quickly realizes he feels quite refreshed. He rises, performs his morning ablutions and joins the others for whatever awaits them.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 1, 2010)

Braxton quietly dresses and follows the others, apprehensive about the change in routine.


----------



## ghostcat (Jul 5, 2010)

Stalker has become used to getting up a 5am and usual manages to gauge things so he wakes up just before he is woken. So when he does not wake up until 9am, he wonders what caused him to sleep in. Still ever since joining the Intelligence Service, he has become used to strange things happening. he has also become used to being tested. has there is nothing he can do about it at the moment, he files it away to be investigated later. Along with all the other strange events.

Feeling refreshed from his lay-in, Stalker quickly completes his morning routine and joins the others on the trip to the dinning room.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 7, 2010)

*First Assignment*

Arriving at the all to familar dining hall the party is pleseantly suprised to find that it has been changed to reflect a nice upscale resturant with crips white line and crystal upon the table. "Gentlmen, Congralutations are in order it seems, as you have all be passed for graduation." The lady says."Please be seated and let us rejoin our banter and discuss your first assignment
"


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 8, 2010)

"Ahhh! Real food at last!" Frigin says stepping up to the table and taking in everything there is to offer.

Suddenly he stops, "What does graduation mean?"


----------



## jkason (Jul 8, 2010)

*Donovan Tepari, human cleric*



HolyMan said:


> "Ahhh! Real food at last!" Frigin says stepping up to the table and taking in everything there is to offer.
> 
> Suddenly he stops, "What does graduation mean?"




"It means these tests are over and a whole new set begin," Donovan offers to the barbarian as he moves to take a seat. He  bows his head politely to their superior, then waits for the others to sit before he begins his meal.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 8, 2010)

Arie smiles at Donavan's alternate, but still very accurate description. He takes the seat as directed.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 8, 2010)

Nico seats himself and looks calmly over the feast before them. He makes small talk as he waits for the others to be seated.


----------



## ghostcat (Jul 11, 2010)

Has he enters the dinning room and sees the lady, Stalker relaxes for the first time since he got up this morning. Apparently not all surprises are unpleasant. Greeting the lady politely, he sits down and joins Nico in the small talk.


----------



## Lou (Jul 11, 2010)

*Charley Demmo, Human Cleric*

Charley smiles at the Lady and waits for the others to be seated before taking a seat himself.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 13, 2010)

Noticing no one eating yet Frigin gives a small sigh and waits, he has learned over the past days and months a few manners after all. He sits there eyeing the food and wondering what the pretty lady means by first assignment it seems to Frigin they have done a hundred things since arriving here.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 14, 2010)

Braxton too sits at the table, a slight smile on his face. "I assume with graduation comes our first mission," he says quietly to those nearby. "I wonder how deadly it will be?"


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 19, 2010)

Frigin's head turns towards Braxton at the noble's words and his face loses it's melancholy state as the food is forgotten. 

"Deadly?" he asks perplexed by the choice of words. "Are we going to be trying to copy letters onto a paper with poisoned ink? Or sneaking into a room full of vipers? Or worse, like that time the small magic device exploded and we all were orange for a week, except this time if we try to use it and don't get it right we may die?"

Looking apprehensive Frigin turns to the Lady in charge, "I wish to see Rizella before I go off and perhaps die." His eyes take on a sadness, "Please."

[sblock=OOC] Sorry I was trying to remeber all the skills that were on the list we could have gotten from are training. Frigin is still a little naive just because he's a little book smarter doesn't mean he got any wiser. [/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 7, 2010)

bump


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 18, 2010)

bump again


----------



## Rhun (Sep 20, 2010)

Keep up the bumpin'!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 21, 2010)

Dr: do we have sinus rythum or a pulse?

Pa: no!!

Dr: clear! *bump*


----------



## J. Alexander (May 8, 2011)

*REstarts in two weeks*

We restart this in two weeks


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 8, 2011)

I still have Arie believe it or not.


----------



## Rhun (May 8, 2011)

J. Alexander said:


> We restart this in two weeks




Cool!


----------



## ghostcat (May 9, 2011)

Great


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 10, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> I still have Arie believe it or not.




here he is:

http://www.enworld.org/forum/4915373-post45.html


----------



## Rhun (Jul 22, 2011)

*OOC:*


I'm here.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 23, 2011)

come next monday


----------



## Lou (Jul 23, 2011)

*OOC:*


 Will we be continuing the graduation dinner, or a different situation?


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 23, 2011)

the dinner


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 26, 2011)

As the graduation dinner winds down the lady finally opens the discussion for more serious topics..

"You gentlemen have done very well during your training  now the time has come for you to put it into practice. Your team has been scheduled for a mission in one week to track down and if necessary elimnate a small group of highwaymen who intercepted by accident it seems an important delivery. If the items  are not found in their camp then you will need to trace them as best you can. You will have one month to complete the mission"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 26, 2011)

"And what, may I ask, are the unfortunately intercepted items?"


----------



## Rhun (Jul 26, 2011)

"And just how small of group of highwaymen are we talking about?"


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 26, 2011)

"The item is a gold necklace with a twin dragon pendant that is intended as a bethroal gift as well as some minor correspondence."   I would estimate bewteen 8 to 12 highway men


----------



## Rhun (Jul 26, 2011)

J. Alexander said:


> "The item is a gold necklace with a twin dragon pendant that is intended as a bethroal gift as well as some minor correspondence."   I would estimate bewteen 8 to 12 highway men




Braxton smiles devilishly. "Is that all? We'll make quick work of them, to be sure.


----------



## ghostcat (Jul 27, 2011)

"How far away was this ambush. Also, why the delay of a week before we start. Won't that just make it more likely that the necklace has been sold?"


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2011)

*Charley Demmo, Cleric of the Light*

Charley sits back and listens to the news of their first assignment, wondering what twist will befall the group.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 27, 2011)

We  have  it on good authority that they are making there way to a exchange point  were they will meetvarious  fences andother  highway men. It will  take them  ten days to reach this spot  which isonly  a three day journey fromhere


----------



## Lou (Jul 28, 2011)

*Charley Demmo*

Charley finally asks, "What preparations will we be making in the next few days?"


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 29, 2011)

"Well you will have ajourney of threedays sothatmust  be addrssedas  well  as yourreason  forshowing up atthis trade location....those details will need to beworked out among yourself.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 2, 2011)

"And I assume we will get our gear back?"


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 2, 2011)

"With a smile" the lady says "Well of course i do belive it is already waiting for you in your new rooms"


----------



## Rhun (Aug 2, 2011)

J. Alexander said:


> "With a smile" the lady says "Well of course i do belive it is already waiting for you in your new rooms"




"Most excellent," says Braxton with his own smile. "Hard to kill a highwayman without a blade."


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 5, 2011)

Shall we move on?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 5, 2011)

"One's hands can be just as much a weapon."


----------



## ghostcat (Aug 5, 2011)

*House Keeping*









*OOC:*


Are we still using "The Four Lands" Wiki for our character sheets. As mine still has holes and hasn't had the training bonuses added.

Also, does Stalker still have his scruffy dog animal companion


----------



## Rhun (Aug 5, 2011)

*OOC:*


Ready to move on here.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 24, 2011)

ba da boom ba da bump


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 31, 2011)

Do you gentlement  haveany specialrequests   before you leave to your assignments.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 6, 2011)

*OOC:*


None here.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 7, 2011)

J. Alexander said:


> Do you gentlemen have any special requests before you leave to your assignments.












*OOC:*


Scarlet Johannsen


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 7, 2011)

Very well then  she says  you best be off
I will have your birefing packet brought to you in the morning along with your budgeted funds


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 7, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Scarlet Johannsen






J. Alexander said:


> Very well then  she says  you best be off
> I will have your birefing packet brought to you in the morning along with your budgeted funds












*OOC:*


This really confused me. 









ghostcat said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Are we still using "The Four Lands" Wiki for our character sheets. As mine still has holes and hasn't had the training bonuses added.
> ...












*OOC:*


On a more serious note. Did you miss this JA?


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 7, 2011)

I  must have missed it  sorry
yes  he has his  scruffy companinon 
yes  still using wiki


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 10, 2011)

ghostcat said:


> Stalker joins the other for breakfast. Suspecting what is coming he eats lightly before throwing himself into the training. Although Stalker would have liked to have improved his existing skills, he is not too unhappy about being made to learning new skills.
> 
> [sblock=Rolls]1d20=12, 1d20=13, 1d20=10
> 
> ...




[MENTION=28453]J. Alexander[/MENTION]. I am in the process of updating my Character sheet and have a couple of questions on the Training Results.

+ 3 points to intelligence: Do I get to use 8 extra skill points for the increased intelligence?

10 skill points to use magic item: _Use Magic Item_ is not a class skill, so do I get 10 ranks or 5 Ranks at 2 skill points per rank?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 10, 2011)

ghostcat said:


> 10 skill points to use magic item: _Use Magic Item_ is not a class skill, so do I get 10 ranks or 5 Ranks at 2 skill points per rank?




10 skill points in pathfinder = 10 ranks. in 3.5 it costs 2 for 1.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 12, 2011)

*OOC:*


I think I'm missing something. Where is the Four Lands wiki?


----------

